# Telbor's Log



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello all!

New log for new cycle, which starts this coming week 

Those who know I've just done a little 8-9 week cut, last 2 weeks have been a little more relaxed though.

End of cut....










Legs 3 weeks ago....










This week.... Post sunbed 










Diet will be;

Meal 1 - 50g Whey, 100g oats, Milk

Pre/Intra/Post (Whey & Dextrose)

Meal 2 - 200g Chicken, 100g Rice/Potatoes

Meal 3 - 200g Chicken, Half ring of Chorizo (90g)

Meal 4 - 150g Mince, 2 eggs with Toms in Wholemeal Wrap

Meal 5 - Evening Meal, Meat and Veg (200g meat)

Pre Bed - Shake

Cycle will be;

2ml TrenTest 250 a week (350mg Tren E, 150mg Test E)

1ml Test 350

50mg Dbol ED (split through the day)

Training is 5 day split, but due to a fooked back I'm just rolling with Mon/Wed/Fri this coming week and seeing how it feels!

That's it.

Various supplements obviously provided by GoNutrition then a few other things.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In

Balls deep


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> In
> 
> Balls deep


Good lad!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

In Rob 

Right behind FelonE :wink:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> In Rob
> 
> Right behind FelonE :wink:


Every mans dream!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

looking god fella,youv gained alot of size,try and stay on the dbol long term,it will give you a lot more

in terms of tissue gains with the test...my next cycle is test/tbol and winny should see better results without

the tren im hoping..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Every mans dream!!


350mg/150mg is that 2ml of the rip mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mal said:


> looking god fella,youv gained alot of size,try and stay on the dbol long term,it will give you a lot more
> 
> in terms of tissue gains with the test...my next cycle is test/tbol and winny should see better results without
> 
> the tren im hoping..


Cheers Mal, I've had a decent year for keeping lbm I think...... Better than previous ones anyway.

Yeah I do love Dbol, not used it in about a year so I may just keep it in for 8-10 weeks. Haha were all suckers for Tren! Bet you add some in 



Verno said:


> 350mg/150mg is that 2ml of the rip mate?


No it's the Apollo TrenTest250 mate, 175mg Tren E and 75mg Test E


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> In Rob
> 
> Right behind FelonE :wink:


I'd be disappointed if you weren't


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Cheers Mal, I've had a decent year for keeping lbm I think...... Better than previous ones anyway.
> 
> Yeah I do love Dbol, not used it in about a year so I may just keep it in for 8-10 weeks. Haha were all suckers for Tren! Bet you add some in
> 
> No it's the Apollo TrenTest250 mate, 175mg Tren E and 75mg Test E


Ah me see! Just finishing my first tren cycle, absolutely love the stuff!!



FelonE said:


> I'd be disappointed if you weren't


I won't forget the flowers this time either mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Ah me see! Just finishing my first tren cycle, absolutely love the stuff!!I won't forget the flowers this time either mate


What you been on mate?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm in you sack of shvt ;-). Good luck let the fun begin

our cycles are very similar and same lab so should be good

oh yeah I've been a good boy and resisted the Oxys, I'm on the way to the gym now for a quick pull sesh. Just had 400mg of caffeine but that's it. Was so tempting though lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> What you been on mate?


Wc TnT Mast 400 4ml a week. But it turned into quite a cycle. Was doing so well on the tren that I err... Added in extra tren......just a little :devil2:

Well an extra 200mg/wk


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Btw it was yours and Paul's fault lol!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm in you sack of shvt ;-). Good luck let the fun begin
> 
> our cycles are very similar and same lab so should be good
> 
> oh yeah I've been a good boy and resisted the Oxys, I'm on the way to the gym now for a quick pull sesh. Just had 400mg of caffeine but that's it. Was so tempting though lol


Haha! Thanks.

Good man. Now go and hide them for a few weeks!! 750mg caffeine is the sweet spot mate lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Wc TnT Mast 400 4ml a week. But it turned into quite a cycle. Was doing so well on the tren that I err... Added in extra tren......just a little :devil2:
> 
> Well an extra 200mg/wk


So 600mg Tren a week ? How did you rate it?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

used a fair bit earlier this year and tbh I don't think il miss it or the sides lol.....wont rule it out

completely though haha..im just after condition now through diet..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> So 600mg Tren a week ? How did you rate it?


Absolutely loved it! Made sure I got a different lab when I decided to up the tren, just for a comparison really, so went for Np tren-e which I do think was a bit more potent. Only sides I had was a backne outbreak when I upped the tren cramps and hot a lot. Struggled With appetite A lot though.

Syrength went through the roof and cut a lot more weight than I though possible.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Subbed. All the best.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Haha! Thanks.
> 
> Good man. Now go and hide them for a few weeks!! 750mg caffeine is tohe sweet spot mate lolo


lol, I'm missing my stims but doing good without them. Will get some soon though I think as a treat lol just need a ugl to startI'm making some as good powwerstack

yoyr diet is pretty similar too, but more slack as its winter. I'm not taking into consideration different meats have diff macros just going 200g a time same with carbs. I've maintained 14.3 for 9 weeks like this so should be g2g

I'm logging it from now and will post in journal current position later today


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mal said:


> used a fair bit earlier this year and tbh I don't think il miss it or the sides lol.....wont rule it out
> 
> completely though haha..im just after condition now through diet..


Bad sides for you? Mine usually pass after a few weeks. Did it do as you wished though..... 

What's the diet and plan now then buddy?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Absolutely loved it! Made sure I got a different lab when I decided to up the tren, just for a comparison really, so went for Np tren-e which I do think was a bit more potent. Only sides I had was a backne outbreak when I upped the tren cramps and hot a lot. Struggled With appetite A lot though.
> 
> Syrength went through the roof and cut a lot more weight than I though possible.


Normally I'm always dead hungry on tren, this time if I am I've gotta reign it in!

How about your body comp? Much difference in the mirror?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoooaaa a new log :thumb:

in bud right up ....... Wait what behind I meant behind @Verno


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Normally I'm always dead hungry on tren, this time if I am I've gotta reign it in!
> 
> How about your body comp? Much difference in the mirror?


Yeah was complete opposite for me mate was really struggling to eat. In the end was drinking most meals as was the only way I could get the cals down me.

Yes a helluva difference, much more vascular. first time I've been able to see striations too particularly in shoulders and legs.

Always been of the strong man look. Now much more.......dare I say it.....toned lol.

Come at me!!



Nuts said:


> Whoooaaa a new log
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll bring the KY and sand


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> I'll bring the KY and sand


I prefer chalk and gravel


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> I prefer chalk and gravel


I'm gettin fooookin excited now :bounce:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> I'm gettin fooookin excited now :bounce:


the chalk allows you to get a good grip and the gravel stops me from getting away easily! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> lol, I'm missing my stims but doing good without them. Will get some soon though I think as a treat lol just need a ugl to startI'm making some as good powwerstack
> 
> yoyr diet is pretty similar too, but more slack as its winter. I'm not taking into consideration different meats have diff macros just going 200g a time same with carbs. I've maintained 14.3 for 9 weeks like this so should be g2g
> 
> I'm logging it from now and will post in journal current position later today


I'm usually not bothered about stims bit I'm tired all the time lol So I welcome them with open arms 

I generally have 200g meat with something else, carbs or fats and that'll do 

You got a log now? I'm confused


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> Whoooaaa a new log :thumb:
> 
> in bud right up ....... Wait what behind I meant behind @Verno


Pmsl! Good to have you mate, behind all the men


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Yeah was complete opposite for me mate was really struggling to eat. In the end was drinking most meals as was the only way I could get the cals down me.
> 
> Yes a helluva difference, much more vascular. first time I've been able to see striations too particularly in shoulders and legs.
> 
> ...


Well so long as you got the cals in they'll have been used mate 

Yeah I love what Tren does to shoulders, they grow and separate awesomely!!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Well so long as you got the cals in they'll have been used mate
> 
> Yeah I love what Tren does to shoulders, they grow and separate awesomely!!


that's it then you have convinced me, week 10 to 16 tren it is, will drop the NPP at week 10, now I am excited


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate, good luck with it.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> gravel stops me from getting away easily!


Thiught that was what my leg straps and blinkers were for :devil2:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Well so long as you got the cals in they'll have been used mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah mate I couldn't believe the transformation! I mean they've always been big but Fook me!!. I was so worried about sides starting it too. Am glad I listened to you pair of tits tho


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Thiught that was what my leg straps and blinkers were for :devil2:


you have leg straps?!? No way! Ok we need to keep this quiet otherwise there will be a queue

I think we may have to move this to AL befor @TELBOR gets arrested :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> you have leg straps?!? No way! Ok we need to keep this quiet otherwise there will be a queue
> 
> I think we may have to move this to AL befor @TELBOR gets arrested


Yeah maybe best to stop de-railing his journal. Sorry @TELBOR


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> that's it then you have convinced me, week 10 to 16 tren it is, will drop the NPP at week 10, now I am excited


Haha good lad! Should be a lovely cycle that mate 



Adz said:


> In mate, good luck with it.


Cheers bud!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Ah mate I couldn't believe the transformation! I mean they've always been big but Fook me!!. I was so worried about sides starting it too. Am glad I listened to you pair of tits tho


Haha, crazy what it does to shoulders isn't it! Can remember the first proper cycle I did and shoulders blew up load 

Glad you liked it mate, addictive stuff!!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Haha good lad! Should be a lovely cycle that mate


yeah I need to stop reading other people's sides and just get on with it


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, crazy what it does to shoulders isn't it! Can remember the first proper cycle I did and shoulders blew up load
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly is mate. Gonna be hard to stop. Can pm pics if you like :wink:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

In all the best mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> yeah I need to stop reading other people's sides and just get on with it


I've always taken sides with pinch of salt until I've tried something myself tbh, Tren being one of them.

Remember a couple of years ago people thought I was crazy trying it on my second cycle...... It's people's first choice now 



TommyBananas said:


> gl nobhead


Cheers fatty 



skipper1987 said:


> In all the best mate.


Cheers mate, you skinny or massive yet? Lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah have a newish journal, been a bit quite but the cruise is the boring part

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/253388-come-off-and-pct-am-i-fvck-abc987s-bc-journal/?do=embed

Hope an ugl starts producing a good stim. Did you get the pre that a1234r was gonna send?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Will be following lad!


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Hello all!
> 
> New log for new cycle, which starts this coming week
> 
> ...


In.

How long will this blast be?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah have a newish journal, been a bit quite but the cruise is the boring part
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk//topic/253388-come-off-and-pct-am-i-fvck-abc987s-bc-journal/?do=embed]
> 
> Hope an ugl starts producing a good stim. Did you get the pre that a1234r was gonna send?


No I didn't lol

He's a let down, hope he sees this


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Will be following lad!


Cheers big lad 



babyarm said:


> In.
> 
> How long will this blast be?


12 weeks maybe 14 lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> No I didn't lol
> 
> He's a let down, hope he sees this


Neither did I and I pulled him. Was looking forward to trying a new one

Maybe he just wanted out addresses so he can stalk us. Although I'm a few hundred miles away. Don't think you are though

@a12345r you ****er lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Neither did I and I pulled him. Was looking forward to trying a new one
> 
> Maybe he just wanted out addresses so he can stalk us. Although I'm a few hundred miles away. Don't think you are though
> 
> @a12345r you ****er lol


Haha he's got my old address its been that long!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ello.....drippy question of the week I guess.....why have you got red blobs on your arm in the avi?

oh...in by the way.... :whistling: ....I feel all cool now I said that...lol...IN...hehe


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Btw it was yours and Paul's fault lol!!


Good sh1t

Do it do it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> Whoooaaa a new log :thumb:
> 
> in bud right up ....... Wait what behind I meant behind @Verno


Fvcking human centipede going on here


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Good sh1t
> 
> Do it do it lol





FelonE said:


> Fvcking human centipede going on here


LOL

im outta likes mate :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> LOL
> 
> im outta likes mate :lol:


Not liking no more of yours,you overtook me on this weeks ratings lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Not liking no more of yours,you overtook me on this weeks ratings lol


Did I?

Oooops lol!

where do you see that?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Did I?
> 
> Oooops lol!
> 
> where do you see that?


On web version. 3 past me now you tosspot

Brb...unliking


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> On web version. 3 past me now you tosspot
> 
> Brb...unliking


Lol haha!!

Cant view it on a phone then?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ello.....drippy question of the week I guess.....why have you got red blobs on your arm in the avi?
> 
> oh...in by the way.... :whistling: ....I feel all cool now I said that...lol...IN...hehe


lol that's the Go Nutrition logo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Not a bad sleep. Sunday's are usually crap tbh! 85kg this morning.

1ml of the TrenTest250, 30mg Dbol - feel all dirty again


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Not a bad sleep. Sunday's are usually crap tbh! 85kg this morning.
> 
> 1ml of the TrenTest250, 30mg Dbol - feel all dirty again


junkie!!!!!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> junkie!!!!!


x 2


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> junkie!!!!!


I cannot deny I am a junkie


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I cannot deny I am a junkie


I bet that feels better :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> I bet that feels better :lol:


Having to quote to see rest of your post lol! Yeah it feels better


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> No I didn't lol
> 
> He's a let down, hope he sees this


you Cvnts :lol: no one got it then!! Sure you have me the right address as they went in the post? :lol: maybe they need two stamps as I think she just put a stamp on it! I'll get the Mrs to bag up and send out as I'm away till friday now! @Abc987


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> you Cvnts :lol: no one got it then!! Sure you have me the right address as they went in the post? :lol: maybe they need two stamps as I think she just put a stamp on it! I'll get the Mrs to bag up and send out as I'm away till friday now! @Abc987


Haha no biggie mate. Send it when you're ready and I'll give you my new address


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Session done!

We've switched to 5x5 training, so this first week will take some adjusting for weights etc

Flat Bench - 5 sets of 5 up to 100kg

Squats - 5 sets of 5 up to 120kg

BOR - 5 sets of 5 up to 120kg

Back was ok, no where near 100% but I wanted to go.

Finished off with 3 sets of dips.

Oats and whey before and ABH Pre workout.

Intra BCAA's and Creatine.

Post workout dextrose and whey.

Cals for the day come in at 2600-2700 ish.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> you Cvnts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. I'm only pulling your plonket mate. As rob said no night ;-)


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> lol. I'm only pulling your plonket mate. As rob said no night ;-)


He's talking s**t, been slagging you right off over pm @A1243R


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> He's talking s**t, been slagging you right off over pm @A1243R


that's the problem with southerners  :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> that's the problem with southerners  :lol:


All pussys


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> that's the problem with southerners


I know!!

You were exactly right in what you were telling me :devil2:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Verno said:


> He's talking s**t, been slagging you right off over pm @A1243R


hahaha you bunch of cu**s


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> hahaha you bunch of cu**s


 :devil2: :devil2:

Lol I'm still outta likes :angry:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Session done!
> 
> We've switched to 5x5 training, so this first week will take some adjusting for weights etc
> 
> ...


In for the ride again


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

In! For the journal, not the human centipede! :huh:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Keeks said:


> In! For the journal, *not the human centipede! * :huh:


Let down... :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Keeks said:


> In! For the journal, not the human centipede! :huh:





A1243R said:


> Let down... :lol:


Humph.......I'm out then! :angry:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Let down... :lol:





Verno said:


> Humph.......I'm out then! :angry:


Sorry but it's not really my thing, I'll just watch from afar.....the journal again that is! You guys crack on, though (no pun intended  )


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I cannot deny I am a junkie


Least you've admitted you've got a problem........that's the first step

Second step................more tren lol



Keeks said:


> In! For the journal, not the human centipede! :huh:


Lol damn


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Least you've admitted you've got a problem........that's the first step
> 
> Second step................more tren lol
> 
> Lol damn


*rob ups Tren dose on day 1


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> *rob ups Tren dose on day 1


8 weeks cycle done in a week lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 8 weeks cycle done in a week lol


Lol. I'll be good and up it after 8 weeks if I feel like it


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Humph.......I'm out then! :angry:


me too then :angry:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sloots!!

Rest day today, back is a little tender but no worse than before. Leg doms...... Crippling after a while off doing them lol

Sleep was shite last night. Never mind!

Food all good, bit of acid from the carb intake and that's it.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Sloots!!
> 
> Rest day today, back is a little tender but no worse than before. Leg doms...... Crippling after a while off doing them lol
> 
> ...


forgot about the old acid reflux side. I've had it with every cycle so can't see this being any different. Something I don't miss loll


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> forgot about the old acid reflux side. I've had it with every cycle so can't see this being any different. Something I don't miss loll


Yeah it kinda sucks lol and snoring already from the diet change


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies!

Session done, fooked.

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 50g whey

ABH Pre workout

Intra 15g BCAA's & 5g Creatine

Post 50g Whey and 50g Dextrose

Session;

Barbell Squats - 5x5 up to 140kg

Shoulder Press - 5x5 up to 90kg (tried 100kg but only got to 3)

Dead Lifts - 5x5 up to 100kg Purely due to back.

It's quite tender already 

Then blasted biceps on preacher curls SS with DB hammers.

30mg dbol pre workout, seems to give me a nice pump already.

Jab today or tomorrow, doesn't really matter given its enanthate 

Have a good one!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Session done, fooked.
> 
> ...


Good session Rob. Any chance of the back getting sorted?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Good session Rob. Any chance of the back getting sorted?


Time is the healer I guess mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Time is the healer I guess mate


Pisser though innit :angry:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Pisser though innit :angry:


It'll be ok, not as bad as the lumbar puncture that had me not training back for best part of a year!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> It'll be ok, not as bad as the lumbar puncture that had me not training back for best part of a year!!


No I don't wanna know ta v much. That has gotta be one of the only things that scares me :scared:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> It'll be ok, not as bad as the lumbar puncture that had me not training back for best part of a year!!





Verno said:


> No I don't wanna know ta v much. That has gotta be one of the only things that scares me :scared:


When I had my fist kid they had to do it to my then Mrs. There's nothing I haven't seen before, I mean nothing but that nearly made me pass out lol!!

Go on then put me out of my misery..........how bad was it :huh:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Session done, fooked.
> 
> ...


Hey mate did you get a diagnosis on your back?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> When I had my fist kid they had to do it to my then Mrs. There's nothing I haven't seen before, I mean nothing but that nearly made me pass out lol!!
> 
> Go on then put me out of my misery..........how bad was it :huh:


Haha it was the guy who did mine, first one.... Took 19 attempts to feed it in between spine  He made a right mess!! Safe to say the meningitis cleared up lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> Hey mate did you get a diagnosis on your back?


Yep.... Broke 

Nah, don't bother docs with it if I'm lifting. It's getting better each day and I'm hitting the gym so I'm happy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning, rest day today and I bloody need it!!

Sore all over lol can't really knock the 5x5 training for killing you!!

Jabbed last night, so that's 350mg Tren E this week and 150mg Test E. 1ml of Test 350 to go in tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning, rest day today and I bloody need it!!
> 
> Sore all over lol can't really knock the 5x5 training for killing you!!
> 
> Jabbed last night, so that's 350mg Tren E this week and 150mg Test E. 1ml of Test 350 to go in tomorrow


20lbs of lbm yet?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 20lbs of lbm yet?


18lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 18lbs


Obviously missing your anabolic window mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

So far so good on food this week, tracking at 2900-3000 cals a day.

Roughly 300g carbs, 280g protein and 70g fats.

Simple to follow and I can't really get it wrong tbh, when I increase cals it'll be literally 1 scoop extra of whey a day and that's it. Then the same again when I need to up them again.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> So far so good on food this week, tracking at 2900-3000 cals a day.
> 
> Roughly 300g carbs, 280g protein and 70g fats.
> 
> Simple to follow and I can't really get it wrong tbh, when I increase cals it'll be literally 1 scoop extra of whey a day and that's it. Then the same again when I need to up them again.


Nice and simple


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Nice and simple


Yeah? Wha you want?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yeah? Wha you want?


Biscuits

When do I want em? In the morning with a cuppa


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Nice and simple


Easy enough ain't it lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah? Wha you want?

He wants biscuits, nothing else. Just biscuits


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

That's just how I'm bulking. I now I started roughly on around 4k and just gonna add bits as I need. I'm not tracking from now but expect over the next 24-26 weeks I'll finish on around 6k

protein is already over 400 I think do it'll be mainly fats and carbs with a little protein I'd if thought


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Easy enough ain't it lol


Yep,can be



TELBOR said:


> Yeah? Wha you want?
> 
> He wants biscuits, nothing else. Just biscuits


Nothing else


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> That's just how I'm bulking. I now I started roughly on around 4k and just gonna add bits as I need. I'm not tracking from now but expect over the next 24-26 weeks I'll finish on around 6k
> 
> protein is already over 400 I think do it'll be mainly fats and carbs with a little protein I'd if thought


6 months bulking, you'll be a unit!! I'm just going to stick with more protein, maybe look at more carbs pre/intra/post when I add slin


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

What's the plan with weight gain mate? Slow and steady or pack it on fast?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm lean bulking forever now lol.

Been cruising 5 weeks on Monday. Ain't blasting til my foots fully healed so probably January now when I can train legs properly.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 6 months bulking, you'll be a unit!! I'm just going to stick with more protein, maybe look at more carbs pre/intra/post when I add slin


I say 6 months but it's 2 8 week blasts and a main ting cruise. I may change my mind in 2nd blast anyway as I'm not after being a giant, just bigger.

ATM I wake 4.30am 2 crumpets with Nutella or cheese spread on way to station

Have some caffeine, creatine, l glutamine in a drink pre

Train at 6am Intra 2 scoops of whey, 1 dextrose, creatine, bcaa

Post about 20mins later 4 eggs scrambled with ketchup

100g cereal

250ml roughy milk

Works out around 1500 before 8am ;-)

Dextrose Intra gives a great pump


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm lean bulking forever now lol.
> 
> Been cruising 5 weeks on Monday. Ain't blasting til my foots fully healed so probably January now when I can train legs properly.


There's no way you'll go til jan lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> There's no way you'll go til jan lol


Gonna have to mate. Not blasting without being able to train legs. Hopefully it gets better quick.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> What's the plan with weight gain mate? Slow and steady or pack it on fast?


Slow and steady ftw!! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm lean bulking forever now lol.
> 
> Been cruising 5 weeks on Monday. Ain't blasting til my foots fully healed so probably January now when I can train legs properly.


Same mate, just a marginal increase in cals rather than double them lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Same mate, just a marginal increase in cals rather than double them lol


Fvxk the fat bulking even though it is fun lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I won't be fat bulking either. Only increased by 1 egg a handful of nuts and 50g carbs. I'll keep it at this for at least another week then maybe up just by maybe 50g carbs again. I want as little fat as poss. I'm not going for 29lbs in 8 weeks like last time lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I won't be fat bulking either. Only increased by 1 egg a handful of nuts and 50g carbs. I'll keep it at this for at least another week then maybe up just by maybe 50g carbs again. I want as little fat as poss. I'm not going for 29lbs in 8 weeks like last time lol


You didn't look too bad after that cycle mate, looked good to me.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

Over laid lol but still was only 5 mins late to the gym and straight into squats lol

Squats - 5x5 up to 140kg again

Incline Bench - 5x5 up to 100kg

BOR - 5x5 up to 130kg (PB) 

Dips with new dip belt, used it with 20kg plate.

Done.

Crap sleep at a "friends" house, but 2am cardio was well received lol

Have a good Friday!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah? Wha you want?
> 
> He wants biscuits, nothing else. Just biscuits





FelonE said:


> Yep,can be
> 
> Nothing else


Not interested then! :angry:



TELBOR said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Over laid lol but still was only 5 mins late to the gym and straight into squats lol
> 
> ...


Good session mate. Early morning cardio is always great!! :devil2:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> You're not supposed to tell anyone you slept at my house..


Haha! But you give the nicest cuddles 





TommyBananas said:


> You're not supposed to tell anyone you slept at my house..


Haha! But you give the nicest cuddles


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wotcha roblet.......I'm doing disco/music night tonight .....so here my top of the [Redacted] song for you...






happ weekend.....

Wotcha roblet.......I'm doing disco/music night tonight .....so here my top of the [Redacted] song for you...






happ weekend.....

Wotcha roblet.......I'm doing disco/music night tonight .....so here my top of the [Redacted] song for you...






happ weekend.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ooooop? Soz....I.....I......have no idea how I did that but I'm leaving ever so quietly.........sideways with a shepherds crook firmly wedged round my neck?

urrrmmm....still luv me?

View attachment 115091


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ooooop? Soz....I.....I......have no idea how I did that but I'm leaving ever so quietly.........sideways with a shepherds crook firmly wedged round my neck?
> 
> urrrmmm....still luv me?


Hahahahaha!! You are crackers flubs


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Bit late but I'm IN!!!!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Hahahahaha!! You are crackers flubs


Mad as a box of frogs lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Bit late but I'm IN!!!!!


Good man! You freak of nature


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Mad as a box of frogs lol


That's an understatement lol but she lifts so it balances things out


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

In for the ride as I'm looking at this mix for my lean bulk too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shreddedbeef said:


> In for the ride as I'm looking at this mix for my lean bulk too


Good man! So far so good. Not much to report in week one, dbol is helping libido. Always does for me


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> That's an understatement lol but she lifts so it balances things out


phewwwww........got away with that one then.....gulp......


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Flubs said:


> phewwwww........got away with that one then.....gulp......


Looking good flubs :drool:

Ya nutter


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Verno said:


> Looking good [Redacted] :drool:
> 
> Ya nutter


thank you very much.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Looking good flubs :drool:
> 
> Ya nutter


X2


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

Session done, back is still giving me shít but needs must 

Flat Bench - 5x5 up to 110kg

Squats - 5x5 up to 140kg

Barbell BOR - 5x5 up to 130kg

Then some preacher curls SS DB Curls

Feeling "bigger" need to weigh in tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Session done, back is still giving me shít but needs must
> 
> ...


Nice weights mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Nice weights mate


Cheers mate, going to keep at this routine for 6 weeks and see if strength increases.

Joining another place next week to add in Tuesday and Thursday's with a mate for arms and shoulders.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Cheers mate, going to keep at this routine for 6 weeks and see if strength increases.
> 
> Joining another place next week to add in Tuesday and Thursday's with a mate for arms and shoulders.


Ideal. Doing well mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning Robrigo,

Good to see you still working away. Weights look decent too, well done mate.

I'll follow along.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Session done, back is still giving me shít but needs must
> 
> ...


Nicely done mate :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

BOR's :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Morning Robrigo,
> 
> Good to see you still working away. Weights look decent too, well done mate.
> 
> I'll follow along.


Afternoon sir!

I was reading your journal on TM yesterday funnily enough, 10ml jabs LOL

Mentalist!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all! Rest day.

Scales haven't moved after 1 week haha! No expecting them to yet anyway, couple more weeks and enanthate and Dbol will be in full flow 

Back was in bits last night, think I best go see someone.

Busy day at work today, customer visit and last week of the month so trying to cram lots in!!

Have a good one!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Acupuncture for your back? Might help a little.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Acupuncture for your back? Might help a little.


I'm going to go see a guy my dad uses, see what he suggest. I don't think it helps sitting at a desk 8 hours a day!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Session done. Had to change it slightly.

Shoulder Press - 5x5 up to 100kg (Getting stronger at this)

Dead Lifts - 5x5 only 140kg to be safe

Squats - none lol

Then smashed arms as training partner wanted too.

Great pump, must be the carbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Session done. Had to change it slightly.
> 
> ...


Strong press mate,I can't press that much.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Strong press mate,I can't press that much.


That's a PB for me, never usually go past 90kg but training partner said go for it! Must be the Dbol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> That's a PB for me, never usually go past 90kg but training partner said go for it! Must be the Dbol


Was the gym window open? Wind assistence.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Was the gym window open? Wind assistence.


Pmsl wind assistance from my arśe


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Pmsl wind assistance from my arśe


Fvck me I walked in to a protein fart at the gym yesterday and nearly gagged lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvck me I walked in to a protein fart at the gym yesterday and nearly gagged lol


Some rotten ones at times!!  Losing gainz though ️


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Some rotten ones at times!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do em with my earphones in and think no-one can hear haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Session done. Had to change it slightly.
> 
> ...


Well Done on the pressing mate, extra plate next time


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I do em with my earphones in and think no-one can hear haha


I do em on heavy deads :blush:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> I do em on heavy deads :blush:


I do


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning sluts!!

Rest day and I'm going to have to rest tomorrow too, but I will try my Friday session on Saturday  Back is just being a cùnt. I'll get it sorted!!

It won't stop the cycle or eating etc, looking pretty decent this morning, legs are loving the squats already! They look goooooood!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning sluts!!
> 
> Rest day and I'm going to have to rest tomorrow too, but I will try my Friday session on Saturday  Back is just being a cùnt. I'll get it sorted!!
> 
> It won't stop the cycle or eating etc, looking pretty decent this morning, legs are loving the squats already! They look goooooood!!


Back pain is a fvcker ain't it. I put my back out once bending down to pick something up lol couldn't move for a week.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Morning sluts!!
> 
> Rest day and I'm going to have to rest tomorrow too, but I will try my Friday session on Saturday  Back is just being a cùnt. I'll get it sorted!!
> 
> It won't stop the cycle or eating etc, looking pretty decent this morning, legs are loving the squats already! They look goooooood!!





FelonE said:


> Back pain is a fvcker ain't it. I put my back out once bending down to pick something up lol couldn't move for a week.


I feel for you both I really do. I have this every time I go for a piss!! And I hate it when the waters cold :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> That's a PB for me, never usually go past 90kg but training partner said go for it! Must be the Dbol


shoulder press with a barbell? That's a good lift if it is


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> shoulder press with a barbell? That's a good lift if it is


Smith machine mate, 2x20's and 10 each side


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Rested up this morning, but I'm going to have a session tonight late on - once the crowds have gone!

Just a little full body to wrap the week up 

Need to jab today too, all my pins and stuff came yesterday. 2ml of oil later and maybe 50mg pre workout Dbol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Rested up this morning, but I'm going to have a session tonight late on - once the crowds have gone!
> 
> Just a little full body to wrap the week up
> 
> ...


start of a cycle I look forward to pinning, 2 weeks in and it's becoming a pain. Will stick to plan for this and next cycle 2bulks but think the summer cut will be long ester


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> start of a cycle I look forward to pinning, 2 weeks in and it's becoming a pain. Will stick to plan for this and next cycle 2bulks but think the summer cut will be long ester


Haha that's why I've gone long ester, after that 30 day pinning each day I've done enough jabbing this year


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

Awesome session last night, full belly of food, pop a few Dbol and cheeky bit of slin goes a long way 

Abs are slowly going, suppose they will after a day of carbs!!










Did biceps, triceps, delts and killed training partner!

Lovely today so gonna chill in the garden and do as I please


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Awesome session last night, full belly of food, pop a few Dbol and cheeky bit of slin goes a long way
> 
> ...


What weight you sitting at now mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> What weight you sitting at now mate?


86kg.... Unit!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> What weight you sitting at now mate?


Shítty Quoting Thing!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Awesome session last night, full belly of food, pop a few Dbol and cheeky bit of slin goes a long way
> 
> ...


Cunning stunt :wub:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Cunning stunt :wub:


I know I am


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon ladies!

Chilled day, just food prep, ironing, general cleaning and organising stuff!

Joys of living back home eh 

Anyway, it's not all that bad. Parents cook my dinner each night, always meat, always potatoes or rice too. Indian tomorrow lol

Changing diet up next week, red meat doesn't seem tone agreeing with me at the moment.

High Carb, Moderate Protein/Low Fat

Meal 1 - 3 Crumpets with Jam

Pre workout - 25g Whey, 25g Dextrose

Intra - 20g BCAA's, 25g Dextrose

Post - 50g Whey, 50g Dextrose

Meal 2 - 6 weetabix

Meal 3 - 2x Cinnamon and Raisin Bagels

Meal 4 - 200g Chicken, 200g Potato

Meal 5 - 100g Chicken, 1x Tortilla Wrap

Meal 6 - Meat, Carb Source (meal at home)

Meal 7 - 3x Crumpets with fruit

Yep, high carbs!!

Not the typical diet we all expect, but I've never truly done HIGH carbs and tying tailor it to a working day and "convenience" this will work.

Why the change...... 2 weeks and scales haven't budged. So I'll try this for 2 weeks and see how I get on. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Chilled day, just food prep, ironing, general cleaning and organising stuff!
> 
> ...


I do well on high carbs. Give it a go innit gayboy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I do well on high carbs. Give it a go innit gayboy


Just been watching vids on a few bits today, theory is I can diet well on high protein, high fats and no/minimal carbs.

So why not go the opposite way to put size on 

We shall see!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Just been watching vids on a few bits today, theory is I can diet well on high protein, high fats and no/minimal carbs.
> 
> So why not go the opposite way to put size on
> 
> We shall see!!


Might do well on it,worth a try eh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Might do well on it,worth a try eh


Defo, not adding anything to the cycle or increases doses. Done that in the past and may as well burn money


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Defo, not adding anything to the cycle or increases doses. Done that in the past and may as well burn money


People sometimes ramp up doses before checking diet lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> People sometimes ramp up doses before checking diet lol


We've all been there lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Only one of the lads came today out the 3, so was a quick 45 min session.

Flat Bench - 5x5 110kg felt strong on this, so will knock it up a little next week.

Squats - 5x5 100kg didn't go heavy as didn't have belt for back, so didn't feel 100%. Nice and deep controlled reps though.

BOR - 5x5 120kg, again not as heavy as last week as no belt.

Then a little arm work to wrap up.

Maybe training tomorrow as out all day Wednesday so not sure I'll be up to hit the gym Wednesday morning. Either way I'll get my sessions in this week


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> People sometimes ramp up doses before checking diet lol





TELBOR said:


> We've all been there lol


Dunno what you mean :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Dunno what you mean :whistling:


I've upped it to 2g of Tren a week this morning, didn't see any changes this weekend


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Defo, not adding anything to the cycle or increases doses. Done that in the past and may as well burn money


Good decision mate, too many see more gains with higher doses when in fact what they need is more calories and if anything, better quality food sources.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Good decision mate, too many see more gains with higher doses when in fact what they need is more calories and if anything, better quality food sources.


Aye, all over the food now 

Olympia good? How's things anyway.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Aye, all over the food now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good mate, you wont believe the difference it makes. Olympia was awesome, really gave me the itch to compete again seeing those guys up there. Ramy looked like an absolute freak mate, the man is a monster!

All good though mate, just adjusting to this shockingly cold weather after being in the desert sunbathing for a week haha!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Good mate, you wont believe the difference it makes. Olympia was awesome, really gave me the itch to compete again seeing those guys up there. Ramy looked like an absolute freak mate, the man is a monster!
> 
> All good though mate, just adjusting to this shockingly cold weather after being in the desert sunbathing for a week haha!


I can imagine it's quite motivational! Really? You can see he's huge but not freaky with condition..... So the pics and vids show. Wolf looked great imo, but he looks so old!! 

Haha did you get a tan though? That's the main thing!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> I can imagine it's quite motivational! Really? You can see he's huge but not freaky with condition..... So the pics and vids show. Wolf looked great imo, but he looks so old!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was mate, really gave me the appetite to compete again. Its a shame Ramy dropped Dennis James as he was getting him in much better condition, no he is with Farah he was a lot softer which was disappointing, anyone he stands next to just looks tiny though, ive never seen anything like it.

Wolf did look wicked, especially pre-judging, plenty of boo's when he got called 4th!

Mate, i got an awesome tan, 30+ degrees and no sun cream, thank you MT2


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> It was mate, really gave me the appetite to compete again. Its a shame Ramy dropped Dennis James as he was getting him in much better condition, no he is with Farah he was a lot softer which was disappointing, anyone he stands next to just looks tiny though, ive never seen anything like it.
> 
> Wolf did look wicked, especially pre-judging, plenty of boo's when he got called 4th!
> 
> Mate, i got an awesome tan, 30+ degrees and no sun cream, thank you MT2


Would be awesome to see someone of his size, good for motivation.... Bad for how tiny you'd feel lol. Wolf looked awesome last year too, shame it's so political!!

Haha so you're black now?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Would be awesome to see someone of his size, good for motivation.... Bad for how tiny you'd feel lol. Wolf looked awesome last year too, shame it's so political!!
> 
> Haha so you're black now?


Hahahaha! Losing my tan by the day mate although its nice and sunny here down south but nothing i could lay out in, too cold! And i wanna lay off the sunbeds so may just keep using MT2 every few days to keep it going.

What's you plans in terms of training mate, looking to ever compete or is it purely training to attract other men?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha! Losing my tan by the day mate although its nice and sunny here down south but nothing i could lay out in, too cold! And i wanna lay off the sunbeds so may just keep using MT2 every few days to keep it going.
> 
> What's you plans in terms of training mate, looking to ever compete or is it purely training to attract other men?


Southern pussy 

Haha yes exactly that, to attract more men on my G4P online service 

No plans to compete, haven't got the size/muscle maturity to pull it off yet mate. Never say never though.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Southern pussy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh yea i remember, that's the thing you keep asking me to do! It's still a no by the way.

There's always BodyFitness class mate?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Ahh yea i remember, that's the thing you keep asking me to do! It's still a no by the way.
> 
> There's always BodyFitness class mate?!


You'll come around 

Was thinking Bikini......?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> You'll come around
> 
> Was thinking Bikini......?


Might be up against me then lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Might be up against me then lol


I have the ass for it mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I have the ass for it mate


If they're judging in hole size I agree


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Good session, had to break up the 5x5 though! Was empty.... Then packed?!

Anyway!

Shoulder Press - 5x5 up to 100kg, will try 105kg next week.

Then no squats as ALL racks were in use ffs.

Leg Extensions - 10x10

Then some TRX stuff for back and a little bicep work.

Should be back to 5x5 later this week


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Good session, had to break up the 5x5 though! Was empty.... Then packed?!
> 
> ...


Fcukin hate it when its busy :angry:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Fcukin hate it when its busy :angry:


Me too! Especially when I'm used to it being dead


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Me too! Especially when I'm used to it being dead


why so busy? Is it January??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> why so busy? Is it January??


Probably people coming back off holiday and feeing fat lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning sluts,

Rest day and off work today. Off with a bird I'm seeing to Manchester for her Tattoo to be finished, 6 hour session lol

Frankie and Benny's for breakfast, I'll be having pancakes, blueberry ice cream and some of the potato things they do on the full English 

Later I'm gonna be a fat fook and smash some McDonald's in


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning sluts,
> 
> Rest day and off work today. Off with a bird I'm seeing to Manchester for her Tattoo to be finished, 6 hour session lol
> 
> ...


Fat slut. Have a goodun mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fat slut. Have a goodun mate


Oh I will mate, gonna go for 4 Big Macs fries and some apple pies


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Oh I will mate, gonna go for 4 Big Macs fries and some apple pies


Good sh1t. I'd be 5lbs lighter tomorrow lol.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Morning sluts,
> 
> Rest day and off work today. Off with a bird I'm seeing to Manchester for her Tattoo to be finished, *6 hour session lol*
> 
> ...


The tattoo? :devil2:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Good sh1t. I'd be 5lbs lighter tomorrow lol.


Fùck off.... 20lb 



Verno said:


> The tattoo? :devil2:


Haha, yes the tattoo! Already broke her back doors in this morning


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Breakfast sounds awesome mate.

6 hour tattoo, ouch! I've got full day booked on Saturday, not looking forward to it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Breakfast sounds awesome mate.
> 
> 6 hour tattoo, ouch! I've got full day booked on Saturday, not looking forward to it


Can't wait to destroy it lol!

Haha mate she doesn't even budge when she has them done  What you having done now?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> :lol:
> 
> Can't wait to destroy it lol!
> 
> ...


Starting a full leg sleeve, full colour, the theme is Zombieland.... :thumb:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Can't wait to destroy it lol!
> 
> Haha mate she doesn't even budge when she has them done
> 
> ...


you should come the gym while

shes having the tattoo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> you should come the gym while
> 
> shes having the tattoo


Where are you from OL15?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Where are you from OL15?


im city centre manchester... I wont be there much longer as im off out to site haha!

Wheres OL15? Isnt that rochdale way?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> im city centre manchester... I wont be there much longer as im off out to site haha!
> 
> Wheres OL15? Isnt that rochdale way?


Yeah not far from Rochdale mate.

Enjoy the site visit!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Rest day and rest week..... Struggling to walk with how bad back is 

I'm in bits lol. Gotta get to see a specialist either tonight, tomorrow or Saturday morning. Everyone is telling me to stop the gym for a while lol

Anyway, had a cheeky tattoo yesterday whilst I was sat around - impulsive like that 










I like it ️


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Rest day and rest week..... Struggling to walk with how bad back is
> 
> I'm in bits lol. Gotta get to see a specialist either tonight, tomorrow or Saturday morning. Everyone is telling me to stop the gym for a while lol
> 
> ...


Gay


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Gay


I was thinking the exact same :lol: Cant be any worse than your squares though mate :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I was thinking the exact same  Cant be any worse than your squares though mate


They're gay too lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Come on @TELBOR sows us the cock and balls

on the other shoulder


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Gay


You don't complain 



A1243R said:


> I was thinking the exact same :lol: Cant be any worse than your squares though mate :lol:


You think too much young man!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Come on @TELBOR sows us the cock and balls
> 
> on the other shoulder


Just went for the balls, they're hanging on my neck ️


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Just went for the balls, they're hanging on my neck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :huh: is that the same as a pearl necklace?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> :huh: is that the same as a pearl necklace?


Similar


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning slags!!

Well back is still fùcked, getting worse if I'm honest.

Managed to get an appointment with a Physio at 11am Saturday, worked with Welsh rugby team so I'm sure he's come across a few gym related Injuries!!

Food is still getting smashed in. Sat at 89kg yesterday, so just a little over 14st.

Jab tonight, 2ml of the TrenTest


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Back Update!

So I've been to see the Physio this morning, L4 and L5 discs are bulging - no slipped thankfully!

Lumbar on left side was in spasm, right side over working and causing the pain. He couldn't believe how tight the spasm was on all my lower back lol

Anyway, deep tissue, sound wave therapy, then more deep tissue them electro therapy. Relaxed it really well.

Gave me a few tips posture wise seen as I'm sat down all day, back with him Tuesday then 2 more times the following week and he's thinks the bulge will have settled.

No back or leg exercises though, can take it easy on other things if I want to go


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Back Update!
> 
> So I've been to see the Physio this morning, L4 and L5 discs are bulging - no slipped thankfully!
> 
> ...


Ouch. Take it easy mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Ouch. Take it easy mate


Typical when you start a cycle and strength training


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Typical when you start a cycle and strength training


I'd be p1ssed off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'd be p1ssed off


I am lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies,

Did set alarm for gym but had a craps night sleep with my back  Physio again tomorrow and a full day at my desk trying to get my posture as he said lol

Anyway. I'm gonna go and hit a little chest and arms after work, better than nothing.

Food all done, for whilst I'm at work and pre/intra/post shakes;










Only thing missing off there is 6 crumpets that I have first thing and last thing with fruit and evening meal - chicken and sweet potato 

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Did set alarm for gym but had a craps night sleep with my back
> 
> ...


Mornin sweetie 

Hungry now!!

Cant work sort something for back mate if your sat down a lot?

You need risk assessing mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Mornin sweetie
> 
> Hungry now!!
> 
> ...


f**k work lol. Best thing he's said is to keep posture good. I have a towel rolled up against my lower back which is working a treat!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> f**k work lol. Best thing he's said is to keep posture good. I have a towel rolled up against my lower back which is working a treat!


Ive had a very similar injury with my back mate... sorting out my posture and seeing the physio a few times sorted it out! My posture at work and with the amount of mileage i was doing in my car with a bad position was causing all the problems!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Ive had a very similar injury with my back mate... sorting out my posture and seeing the physio a few times sorted it out! My posture at work and with the amount of mileage i was doing in my car with a bad position was causing all the problems!


If all goes to plan I'll hopefully be in the same position as you then! Soon see.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good news about your back, at least you know what it is and sorting it.

Will soon be squatting 4 plates


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good news about your back, at least you know what it is and sorting it.
> 
> Will soon be squatting 4 plates


Feeling better tonight tbh, went light at the gym. Was pumped after 1 set lol

See how Physio goes tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Feeling better tonight tbh, went light at the gym. Was pumped after 1 set lol
> 
> See how Physio goes tomorrow


Good stuff. Just go easy ya big poof


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, sorry to hear about your back. I have trouble with mine since I cracked it a few years back, got ta be very careful. But, I have a rubber cushion thing the osteo got me, it keeps my spine moving when I'm sat down and prevents it from compressing in one position. Costs about £20. Bit weird at first as you're wobbling all over the place, but the relief......phewwww.....anyhow, hope things improve for you soon..


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey mate didn't realise that's what you had done to your back! Ouch  that's what I did to mine but it came out! It's only taken me 2 years to get anywhere near where I was though :huh: just take it easy bud , hey you can always look forward to pencil legs and a wide back :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there, sorry to hear about your back. I have trouble with mine since I cracked it a few years back, got ta be very careful. But, I have a rubber cushion thing the osteo got me, it keeps my spine moving when I'm sat down and prevents it from compressing in one position. Costs about £20. Bit weird at first as you're wobbling all over the place, but the relief......phewwww.....anyhow, hope things improve for you soon..


Pants isn't it! Tbh the towel rolled up yesterday worked a treat, but maybe long term something like that would be better


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> Hey mate didn't realise that's what you had done to your back! Ouch  that's what I did to mine but it came out! It's only taken me 2 years to get anywhere near where I was though :huh: just take it easy bud , hey you can always look forward to pencil legs and a wide back :lol:


2 years..... Great. Lol. A few people have said "2 years"!

Pencil legs will never happen


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> f**k work lol. Best thing he's said is to keep posture good. I have a towel rolled up against my lower back which is working a treat!


You want racking mate! I may be able to assist there :devil2:

View attachment 115661


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> You want racking mate! I may be able to assist there :devil2:


Should work a treat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> You want racking mate! I may be able to assist there :devil2:
> 
> View attachment 115661


Helped me.....................I'm now 6ft 4



TELBOR said:


> Should work a treat


You'd love it lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 2 years..... Great. Lol. A few people have said "2 years"!
> 
> Pencil legs will never happen


Its all over mate you're doomed :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> Its all over mate you're doomed :lol:


You're looking well mate


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> You're looking well mate


Cheers Bud, took me years to get my waist in like that :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

At Physio now, just waiting to go in.

Yesterday's light session;

Flat DB Press - 4 sets of 10 @30kg felt like 5's lol

Seated Shoulder Press - 4 sets of 10 @24kg felt like 50's.... Weird lol

Cable Flys - can't remember weight but 4 sets of 12, think it was 30kg a side on top pulley. Bottom pulley to fry chest off at the end - 15 reps.

Tricep Rope Pull Downs and Single Arm Cable Curls to wrap up.

Food - smashing it!

Pussy - smashing it! Except prolactin must be high as its takes fooking ages, must think I'm a stallion  So super dosing vitamin B6 to assist there 

Anyway, fingers crossed he doesn't cripple me now!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Physio session last night was a little painful lol, crap sleep as I had pains in my hands and feet!! Anyway that's kinda gone now and back is feeling better today. Back Tuesday with him again 

Food still flying in, typical day;










Going to go the gym after work and see how I get on, quite restrictive this no back and legs stuff!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ladies,

Didn't make the gym last night. Back was bad all day! Feels better today so may go later 

Nothing to report.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Didn't make the gym last night. Back was bad all day! Feels better today so may go later
> 
> Nothing to report.


Just don't overdo it if you do go princess


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

So went to the gym last night. Was rammed with kids and the old full face of makeup lapping it all up 

Anyway me and training partner did arms and a little burn off on delts.

Back was ok, had a little twinge on preacher curls but feels good today!

Standing Alternate Curls - 4 sets 10

Standing BB Curls Wide Grip SS Standing EZ Bar Close Grip - 4 sets 10

Standing Overhead BB French Press - 4 sets 10

Seated Preacher Curls - 4 sets 10 then dropset till failure

Rope Pull Downs - 4 sets 10

Single Handle Pull Downs - 3 sets 12

Then DB Lateral Raises - 5 sets till failure

Lovely pump


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> So went to the gym last night. Was rammed with kids and the old full face of makeup lapping it all up
> 
> ...


Nicely done big man


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> So went to the gym last night. Was rammed with kids and the old full face of makeup lapping it all up
> 
> ...


Good girl


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Have you ****ed the cycle off now mate? Bit s**t aint it not being able to train!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Have you ****ed the cycle off now mate? Bit s**t aint it not being able to train!


No mate, plunged 1ml of the TrenTest250 in last night 

Eyes on the prize! Surplus cals, adequate rest, heavy where possible. Gainz will come!!

Meal 1....... 4 hash browns and 200g chicken in breadcrumbs and honey


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> No mate, plunged 1ml of the TrenTest250 in last night
> 
> Eyes on the prize! Surplus cals, adequate rest, heavy where possible. Gainz will come!!
> 
> Meal 1....... 4 hash browns and 200g chicken in breadcrumbs and honey


I am trying to figure out if i like the look of that or not... :lol:

My first meal was 200g greek yoghurt, 1 scoop whey and 70g oats... Meal Nr 2 in a bout 25 mins! 200g chicken with some nuts 

Been slacking off the gym recently due to work being so busy but heads back into it now! Got my bloods back and 100% recovered from my first cycle which is great! Time to grow over winter - 14.5st here i come


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> I am trying to figure out if i like the look of that or not... :lol:
> 
> My first meal was 200g greek yoghurt, 1 scoop whey and 70g oats... Meal Nr 2 in a bout 25 mins! 200g chicken with some nuts
> 
> Been slacking off the gym recently due to work being so busy but heads back into it now! Got my bloods back and 100% recovered from my first cycle which is great! Time to grow over winter - 14.5st here i come


I'll be honest..... I was awesome 

Haven't had Greek Yog in weeks, may have some this weekend.

It's hard mate when busy, work puts money in the bank..... Curls don't lol You'll get back into it! 14st here at the moment, 15st for January if Tren lets me.

Good news on the bloods mate!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> I'll be honest..... I was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im currently about 13st 10 with abs... be nice be around 14.5st with slight Abs :lol:

Yeah it is, work is more important long term for me anyway.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Im currently about 13st 10 with abs... be nice be around 14.5st with slight Abs :lol:
> 
> Yeah it is, work is more important long term for me anyway.


Same tbh mate, £14k pay raise coming in middle of next year so gotta keep putting the time in!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Trying to slow my weight loss here fellas. Am hoping this my help


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Same tbh mate, *£14k pay* raise coming in middle of next year so gotta keep putting the time in!


Nice pay rise that mate! Being promoted for that sort of pay rise im guessing? Im going for promotion in May too but will be around 10k payrise but with a company car so be around 16k all in although ill only see 10!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Trying to slow my weight loss here fellas. Am hoping this my help


Doesn't look enough mate. Another 4 should do it


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Doesn't look enough mate. Another 4 should do it


going back for couple of snack wraps 



TELBOR said:


> Same tbh mate, £14k pay raise coming in middle of next year so gotta keep putting the time in!


whadda you do Rob? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> No mate, plunged 1ml of the TrenTest250 in last night
> 
> Eyes on the prize! Surplus cals, adequate rest, heavy where possible. Gainz will come!!
> 
> Meal 1....... 4 hash browns and 200g chicken in breadcrumbs and honey


I see the food porn is back


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Trying to slow my weight loss here fellas. Am hoping this my help


Is that a child's meal from maccy's?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Nice pay rise that mate! Being promoted for that sort of pay rise im guessing? Im going for promotion in May too but will be around 10k payrise but with a company car so be around 16k all in although ill only see 10!


It's more performance related, went up £20k in April this year. I'm being looked after but I'm putting the effort it so should be lol

Haha I used to love having company cars, nice perk isn't it.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> No mate, plunged 1ml of the TrenTest250 in last night
> 
> Eyes on the prize! Surplus cals, adequate rest, heavy where possible. Gainz will come!!
> 
> Meal 1....... 4 hash browns and 200g chicken in breadcrumbs and honey


Mate that actually looks awesome, just doing 200g chicken and 250g of rice with piri piri sauce at the min but I fancy the hash browns now! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> going back for couple of snack wraps  whadda you do Rob? If you don't mind me asking?


Sales manager and office wánker 



Nuts said:


> Mate that actually looks awesome, just doing 200g chicken and 250g of rice with piri piri sauce at the min but I fancy the hash browns now! :lol:


Mate it was glorious!!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Sales manager and office wánker


do you get paid more for being the w4nker? :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Is that a child's meal from maccy's?


Yes Yes it is 



TELBOR said:


> Sales manager and office wánker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work if you can get it mate!!



Nuts said:


> do you get paid more for being the w4nker? :lol:


Surely you know the answer to that one???


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Surely you know the answer to that one???


Yes mate but I am curious to understand the weighting between work and w4nker


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> do you get paid more for being the w4nker? :lol:


God yes  See my department get me, the rest of the business don't like my Erm...... Directive attitude  But the company directors like it so I'll carry on lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> God yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is often the way mate, I employ sales people and the ones who are successful are usually the w4nkers :lol: but these w4nkers bring in the sherbet, so they can be as big a w4nker as they like so long as they get the results. I am forever defending them against the admin staff because they just don't get it


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> that is often the way mate, I employ sales people and the ones who are successful are usually the w4nkers :lol: but these w4nkers bring in the sherbet, so they can be as big a w4nker as they like so long as they get the results. I am forever defending them against the admin staff because they just don't get it


Got any jobs??

Im sure none of yu will agree, but if i tried hard enough i bet i could be a proper wa4ker


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Got any jobs??
> 
> Im sure none of yu will agree, but if i tried hard enough i bet i could be a proper wa4ker


No sh1t Sherlock! :lol:



Verno said:


> Got any jobs??
> 
> Im sure none of yu will agree, but if i tried hard enough i bet i could be a proper wa4ker


Vern I would you have you any day mate...err...what..wait oh job! I will come back to you mate :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Got any jobs??
> 
> Im sure none of yu will agree, but if i tried hard enough i bet i could be a proper wa4ker


Just be yourself lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> that is often the way mate, I employ sales people and the ones who are successful are usually the w4nkers:lol: but these w4nkers bring in the sherbet, so they can be as big a w4nker as they like so long as they get the results. I am forever defending them against the admin staff because they just don't get it


So when I leave here you'll sort me out? Hahaha!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

what u actualy done to ur back mate nothing worse than back injuries see good physio and keep moving it!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> So when I leave here you'll sort me out? Hahaha!!


sure that's you and ‌@Verno we will have right little orgy going on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning sloots!

Been away for the weekend since after work Friday, only to the coast.

Food yesterday.....

Bacon, sausage, tomatoes, eggs few bread with butter 

Pack choc hobnobs

Steak and cheese ciabatta with chips

Few teas with Bourbon biscuits 

Duck in plum sauce with chips.

Meat feast pizza lol

Could have been worse 

Just bacon, eggs, sausage and beans so far today. Rest of the day will be normal stuff as I'm on my way home now.

Have a good one!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning sloots!
> 
> Been away for the weekend since after work Friday, only to the coast.
> 
> ...


#fvxkitgivemeaheartattack


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Just be yourself lol





Nuts said:


> sure that's you and ‌@Verno we will have right little orgy going on


Kuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunts!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Morning sloots!
> 
> Been away for the weekend since after work Friday, only to the coast.
> 
> ...


#****itgivemetype2 ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> #fvxkitgivemeaheartattack


Had one, woke up stronger


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Had one, woke up stronger


Said heart attack not pokey bum w4nk


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Said heart attack not pokey bum w4nk


Had that too, made me alpha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Had that too, made me alpha


exactly my thinking rob :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> exactly my thinking rob :whistling:


Pmsl tbh girl I'm seeing did it for me  she's a keeper


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Pmsl tbh girl I'm seeing did it for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bless her cotton socks!!

thats love right there mate!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Your typical daily macros (last tapatalk page) look like my cheat day macros lol. ~5000 cals?

I'm on 3000 a day at the min, fvckin poverty macros


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Your typical daily macros (last tapatalk page) look like my cheat day macros lol. ~5000 cals?
> 
> I'm on 3000 a day at the min, fvckin poverty macros


Haha, it's around 3600 at the moment on days I train. Around 3000 on days I don't 

You cutting?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, it's around 3600 at the moment on days I train. Around 3000 on days I don't
> 
> You cutting?


Reverse dieting up from a cut. It's been good so far, I only managed to cut enough to see my upper abs in August, and the outline of them is still there and still vascular, so I'll take it. Cruising on half a ml a week at the minute.

The plan is to gradually keep adding calories in and try to keep body fat where it is. Should be on 5000 by the end of my 'bulk' in February. Unfortunately my metabolism isn't very fast lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Reverse dieting up from a cut. It's been good so far, I only managed to cut enough to see my upper abs in August, and the outline of them is still there and still vascular, so I'll take it. Cruising on half a ml a week at the minute.
> 
> The plan is to gradually keep adding calories in and try to keep body fat where it is. Should be on 5000 by the end of my 'bulk' in February. Unfortunately my metabolism isn't very fast lol.


Ah I see, I've tried reverse dieting and just do it too fast so abs soon disappear and veins lol

But.... It's bulking season, lean bulking though so shouldn't be to hard when I cut next spring  Although Tren is stopping me adding weight at the moment


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Ah I see, I've tried reverse dieting and just do it too fast so abs soon disappear and veins lol
> 
> But.... It's bulking season, lean bulking though so shouldn't be to hard when I cut next spring  Although Tren is stopping me adding weight at the moment


I'm debating a bulking blast on tren. Might just up test and carry on eating on sight


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm doing TTM oxys for 6 weeks, then cruise 6 weeks, then hit it again.

I read now and again that people can't gain weight on tren, but we'll soon see! I refuse to believe that 2g of TTM and 700mg oxys a week will keep the weight off me haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I'm doing TTM oxys for 6 weeks, then cruise 6 weeks, then hit it again.
> 
> I read now and again that people can't gain weight on tren, but we'll soon see! I refuse to believe that 2g of TTM and 700mg oxys a week will keep the weight off me haha


It wasn't the tren keeping me from gaining it was being unable to take in enough cals and I was getting up to 8000 which I couldn't physically keep up cos I felt sick


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm debating a bulking blast on tren. Might just up test and carry on eating on sight


Think I'm gonna have to make sure I do my test shot  Keep forgetting so Tren is higher at the moment so gainz (scale ones) aren't moving !!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Think I'm gonna have to make sure I do my test shot  Keep forgetting so Tren is higher at the moment so gainz (scale ones) aren't moving !!


More sides with higher tren?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> More sides with higher tren?


Yeah.... No weight gain lol

I'm good with Tren, happy to have mental dreams and sweat all day tbh

Have some Tren base coming this week to test out


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah.... No weight gain lol
> 
> I'm good with Tren, happy to have mental dreams and sweat all day tbh
> 
> Have some Tren base coming this week to test out


Tren is powerful


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I've started getting tren sweat. Never had them last time, Mrs has been moaning at Mr last few days


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I've started getting tren sweat. Never had them last time, Mrs has been moaning at Mr last few days


I didn't stop sweating. Had to sleep on the sofa cos I drenched the bed lol drenched the fvxking sofa too.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I didn't stop sweating. Had to sleep on the sofa cos I drenched the bed lol drenched the fvxking sofa too.


it ain't nice is it. Thing is its cold now so when I wake up all sweating it turns me freezing cold when I get out the covers, can't fu**ing win lol

Mrs is moaning that it's stinking the room our lol, all the sweating and farting in the night is to much for her


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> it ain't nice is it. Thing is its cold now so when I wake up all sweating it turns me freezing cold when I get out the covers, can't fu**ing win lol
> 
> Mrs is moaning that it's stinking the room our lol, all the sweating and farting in the night is to much for her


I do that alot. Sweat and wake up fvxking freezing and wet haha. My sweat used to stink the bed out. I'm doing 300g oats in the morning atm and my farts are horrific mate....even the dog looks at me like ffs Paul


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> it ain't nice is it. Thing is its cold now so when I wake up all sweating it turns me freezing cold when I get out the covers, can't fu**ing win lol
> 
> Mrs is moaning that it's stinking the room our lol, all the sweating and farting in the night is to much for her


Haha good ain't it! I was like that last night, window wide open, about 3 degrees outside sleeping on top of the covers nice and warm  Woke up at 3 for a píss and was freezing lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

Back is getting better by the day. I've keep doing as I've been told and it's working, so I'm gonna sack tomorrow's session off with him and save myself £40 

Chest this morning, was a good session! Can't really do the 5x5 until I'm 100% so it's back to separate days for separate muscle groups


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Seems it's up to its tricks again and most of that last post is missing!! Shíte update!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Back is getting better by the day. I've keep doing as I've been told and it's working, so *I'm gonna sack tomorrow's session off with him and save myself £40*
> 
> ...


Dont mate, worst thing i did when i had a similar issue. I thought its fine... missed a few sessions and that it was back to being bad! Its worth the money to get it seen too and sorted!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Dont mate, worst thing i did when i had a similar issue. I thought its fine... missed a few sessions and that it was back to being bad! Its worth the money to get it seen too and sorted!


Hmmm, I'm not sure though lol. He's not doing anything revolutionary. I can get in within 24 hours.....

We'll see ️


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Hmmm, I'm not sure though lol. He's not doing anything revolutionary. I can get in within 24 hours.....
> 
> We'll see ️


Couple of backflips might help


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Back is getting better by the day. I've keep doing as I've been told and it's working, so I'm gonna sack tomorrow's session off with him and save myself £40
> 
> ...


Gkad to hear it mate......just take it easy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

Not a bad nights sleep. Back is feeling good, just gotta keep the exercises up and posture. Spoke with Physio and he agreed to come back when/if I need to.

No back work, no leg work for a while. Most like after Xmas tbh. Which is annoying as I really want to build by back up!

Anyway. Smashed arms this morning!

Pre - 1.5 scoops ABH, this is a great pre workout and value for money is very good. Loads left in the tub so goes quite far!

3 crumpets with Jam.

Intra - 10g Glutamine, 15g BCAA's, 25g dextrose

Post - 50g whey, 50g dextrose

Meal 1 in a minute, 200g potato, 200g chicken.

Arms;

Triceps - Straight Bar Cable Pushdowns SS Rope Push Downs - 4 sets 10 with 2 seconds hold on top of positive movement.

Biceps - Straight Bar Curls SS Rope Curls - same as above with sets and squeeze

Single Handle Bicep Curls - 3 sets 10

Single Handle Reverse Grip Pull Downs - 3 sets of 10

DB Hammer Curls - Dropset - 20kg Failure, 14kg Failure, 10kg Failure

DB Kickbacks - only 5kg till failure

Then 10 mins treadmill.

Post workout pic whilst brushing my teeth 










Have a good one!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Morning!
> 
> Not a bad nights sleep. Back is feeling good, just gotta keep the exercises up and posture. Spoke with Physio and he agreed to come back when/if I need to.
> 
> ...


Are they your gym changing rooms???


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Glad your backs getting better.

And crumpets with nutella and pb.....snickers crumpets ftw!! :drool:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Are they your gym changing rooms???


Yeah, only a pure gym that one mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Glad your backs getting better.
> 
> And crumpets with nutella and pb.....snickers crumpets ftw!! :drool:


Well that sounds amazing!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Well that sounds amazing!!


They are, you've got to try them! I have one with just pb, one with just Nutella and one with both, all three are damn amazing though!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah, only a pure gym that one mate


V nice! In mine you've Gotta find the pieces of mirror for a selfie!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning!
> 
> Not a bad nights sleep. Back is feeling good, just gotta keep the exercises up and posture. Spoke with Physio and he agreed to come back when/if I need to.
> 
> ...


Noice

Looking sexy as always me bumchum


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> They are, you've got to try them! I have one with just pb, one with just Nutella and one with both, all three are damn amazing though!!


I'll do it! I'll do it tonight god damn it!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> V nice! In mine you've Gotta find the pieces of mirror for a selfie!


Sounds like a crack den


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> I'll do it! I'll do it tonight god damn it!!


God damn do it tonight and prepare yourself for crumpet heaven! And get some pics!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

What a fab piccie.......but...but.....crumpets...mmmmmmmmm......dripping in butter and/or jam, honey...phwoaaaarrrrrr.....mmmmm......

nutella? Ewwwww......


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

like the leg shot nice one mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> God damn do it tonight and prepare yourself for crumpet heaven! And get some pics!


Was good, even though it messed daily macros up it was worth it....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

toxyuk said:


> like the leg shot nice one mate.


Cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Was good, even though it messed daily macros up it was worth it....


They look nice

Macros? Who are they?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Was good, even though it messed daily macros up it was worth it....


Yes!!!! Wicked aren't they?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> They look nice
> 
> Macros? Who are they?


Macros..... They're these things that are number based too many you get fat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Macros..... They're these things that are number based too many you get fat


Don't ring a bell


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Don't ring a bell


And that is why you are fat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> And that is why you are fat


It's not fat it's muscle like Steves


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It's not fat it's muscle like Steves


Is he sub 40% yet?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Is he sub 40% yet?


Is HDU lean yet?

Nope


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Is HDU lean yet?
> 
> Nope


Yeah but he has a BMW now mate, game changer.....  Still has gyno though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah but he has a BMW now mate, game changer.....  Still has gyno though.


My kinda girl...boobs and a beemer


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Shoulders today.

Usual pre/intra/post stuff.

Seated DB Shoulder Press - 4 sets of 12

Seated Shoulder Press Machine - 4 sets of 10

Cable Rear Flys SS Face Pulls - 4 sets of 10/12

DB Lateral Raises - 4 sets 15 into dropset till failure (ended on 2kg DB's lol)

Then 10 mins treadmill.

Have a good one!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good in that pic mate, nice vein sticking around


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Looking good in that pic mate, nice vein sticking around


Cheers mate, onwards and upwards


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Delivery 










Proviron, Adex, tester vials for Apollo....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Delivery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B4stardo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> iilluminatiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> love u breh x


Rumbled!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> what is that pink shite


Tren.... No ester. Going to try some pre workout first off.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Rest day, going to hit chest and arms again tomorrow.

Back was a little sore yesterday and that was literally from sitting on a sofa for 5 mins not holding my posture correctly. Apart from that it's getting better each day!!

Work has flown this week, having a few people hold me back with some deals though ffs! Literally 3 huge propositions on the table circa £4-5m and directors are pussyfooting around - grrrrrrr!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Rest day, going to hit chest and arms again tomorrow.
> 
> Back was a little sore yesterday and that was literally from sitting on a sofa for 5 mins not holding my posture correctly. Apart from that it's getting better each day!!
> 
> Work has flown this week, having a few people hold me back with some deals though ffs! Literally 3 huge propositions on the table circa £4-5m and directors are pussyfooting around - grrrrrrr!!


Glad your backs getting better mate


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Tren.... No ester. Going to try some pre workout first off.


that's strawberry milkshake mate, let me know how it goes and if it's gtg I will get myself down Maccy d's :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> that's strawberry milkshake mate, let me know how it goes and if it's gtg I will get myself down Maccy d's :lol:


500ml straight in the glutes!!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 500ml straight in the glutes!!


oh yeah I have a drip set up ready :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Work sounds good, I bet it's a buzz doing deals like that


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning!
> 
> Not a bad nights sleep. Back is feeling good, just gotta keep the exercises up and posture. Spoke with Physio and he agreed to come back when/if I need to.
> 
> ...


Looking good mate nice chest pump after biceps lol!

Shame not being able to train back and legs for a while but sensible for the long term, gives the rest of us a chance to catch up with those quads as well!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Work sounds good, I bet it's a buzz doing deals like that


Yeah it is mate, commission based jobs make it worth all the effort


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Looking good mate nice chest pump after biceps lol!
> 
> Shame not being able to train back and legs for a while but sensible for the long term, gives the rest of us a chance to catch up with those quads as well!


Cheers mate 

It is a shame, love training back! Haha these legs will probably grow with the rest


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Getting old mate, creeky back an all lol

Looking good tho mate, injuries are a cvnt!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Getting old mate, creeky back an all lol
> 
> Looking good tho mate, injuries are a cvnt!!


Agreed mate lol. 31 in less than a month


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pair of old [email protected]


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Pair of old [email protected]


Galaxy is about 19 mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Galaxy is about 19 mate


Gor the face of a 48yr old though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

Chest and arms today to wrap the week up.

Incline Bench - up to 120kg, improving on this week-on-week (5 sets)

Cable Flys - low and high pulley 3 sets on each, 10-12 reps

Rope Pull Downs SS Straight Bar Push Downs - 3 sets of 10 on each

Rope Curls SS Straight Bar Cable Curls - 3 sets of 10

Barbell curls SS DB Kickback to wrap up.

Did 20 mins cardio before and 15 mins after.

Have a good day!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Chest and arms today to wrap the week up.
> 
> ...


Getting strong ya cvnt


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Agreed mate lol. 31 in less than a month


f**k me your nearly old enough be my Dad :lol:

Looking well in that photo fella.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Getting strong ya cvnt


Slowly slowly mate, Tren and surplus cals help lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> f**k me your nearly old enough be my Dad :lol:
> 
> Looking well in that photo fella.


Pmsl. I don't look my age thankfully  Someone said I looked 23 yesterday


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Pmsl. I don't look my age thankfully  Someone said I looked 23 yesterday


Ya mum don't count lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Ya mum don't count lol


Was your mum actually


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Was your mum actually


My mums dead


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good pressing there mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Pmsl. I don't look my age thankfully  Someone said I looked 23 yesterday


Tbh mate i was thinking you look young... i know not seen your face but you do look young :lol: I'm 20 and with my hair line look about 30 but still got a baby face... im ****ed basically :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> My mums dead


No, she's dead to you cos you don't speak to her lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Tbh mate i was thinking you look young... i know not seen your face but you do look young :lol: I'm 20 and with my hair line look about 30 but still got a baby face... im ****ed basically :lol:


May as well shave it all off mate  Full head here


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> No, she's dead to you cos you don't speak to her lol


Lol yep



A1243R said:


> Tbh mate i was thinking you look young... i know not seen your face but you do look young  I'm 20 and with my hair line look about 30 but still got a baby face... im ****ed basically


You don't wanna see his face.....instant erection.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

> Morning all!
> 
> Chest and arms today to wrap the week up.
> 
> ...


did u try that milkshake stuff f**k that lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Gor the face of a 48yr old though


23 ye pair of [email protected] lol @TELBOR

Cheers @felon  without the beard I actually look 12 pmsl


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Are you managing to put on weight with the tren? What dose are you on?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> did u try that milkshake stuff f**k that lol


Haha! Not yet mate, Monday I will


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Are you managing to put on weight with the tren? What dose are you on?


Nope, well. Couple of lbs in 4 weeks mate. Never do on Tren but body composition is coming along nicely!

350mg a week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> 23 ye pair of [email protected] lol @TELBOR
> 
> Cheers @felon  without the beard I actually look 12 pmsl


I'm only jealous cos you're younger and in better shape lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Nope, well. Couple of lbs in 4 weeks mate. Never do on Tren but body composition is coming along nicely!
> 
> 350mg a week


All good then mate! 120kg incline bench is impressive too 

I'm having to take a few weeks off training legs, I'm gonna wait until I'm fit before I throw oxys and tren in the mix 

Adding in some mast tonight, purely for libido, got a new bird haha


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I'm only jealous cos you're younger and in better shape lol


haha younger yes... better looking yes but your in great shape urself mate lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> All good then mate! 120kg incline bench is impressive too
> 
> I'm having to take a few weeks off training legs, I'm gonna wait until I'm fit before I throw oxys and tren in the mix
> 
> Adding in some mast tonight, purely for libido, got a new bird haha


I'm happy with progress on bench, just need to improve on reps before looking at weight going up - don't let Tren rule my mind lol

Sounds lovely! What Oxys?

Haha Mast works a treat for that! Tren is making me into a disgusting creature at the moment, it's brilliant


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> haha younger yes... better looking yes but your in great shape urself mate lol


Oi....I never said better looking


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Oi....I never said better looking


Ah implied mate... its okay


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> I'm happy with progress on bench, just need to improve on reps before looking at weight going up - don't let Tren rule my mind lol
> 
> Sounds lovely! What Oxys?
> 
> Haha Mast works a treat for that! Tren is making me into a disgusting creature at the moment, it's brilliant


Do you ever get trouble with your joints from strength? I got my squats up to 145kg on cruise and my right knee is in bits. Gonna get some SBD knee sleeves on payday and see how I get on..

Apollo oxys, newest batch. I tested them a few weeks back, 100mg pre workout on a Saturday and Sunday, either my weights or reps went up on almost everything, unreal how good I felt on them. Now I can see why everyone raves about them, can't wait to have a proper go of them!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Do you ever get trouble with your joints from strength? I got my squats up to 145kg on cruise and my right knee is in bits. Gonna get some SBD knee sleeves on payday and see how I get on..
> 
> Apollo oxys, newest batch. I tested them a few weeks back, 100mg pre workout on a Saturday and Sunday, either my weights or reps went up on almost everything, unreal how good I felt on them. Now I can see why everyone raves about them, can't wait to have a proper go of them!


Sorry for late reply!! Haha.

Yes mate, knees go quickly tbh. That's from my youth of footballing too much though. I may invest in some sleeves though, if back hadn't gone I was looking at 200kg squats for January.

See I tried some Oxys.... Nothing  Possible mixed with Var though at the time.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Do you ever get trouble with your joints from strength? I got my squats up to 145kg on cruise and my right knee is in bits. Gonna get some SBD knee sleeves on payday and see how I get on..
> 
> Apollo oxys, newest batch. I tested them a few weeks back, 100mg pre workout on a Saturday and Sunday, either my weights or reps went up on almost everything, unreal how good I felt on them. Now I can see why everyone raves about them, can't wait to have a proper go of them!


I've been on apollo Oxys for 3 weeks now at 100mg and have noticed nothing from them. Never run Oxys before so have nothing to compare to but for me they haven't worked. I wwas expecting a lot more tbh, lived winni last cycle and var the one before that. Maybe just a bad natch or something that I don't get on with


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I've been on apollo Oxys for 3 weeks now at 100mg and have noticed nothing from them. Never run Oxys before so have nothing to compare to but for me they haven't worked. I wwas expecting a lot more tbh, lived winni last cycle and var the one before that. Maybe just a bad natch or something that I don't get on with


I was thinking about using them soon too. Strange cos normally Apollo are spot on


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Sorry for late reply!! Haha.
> 
> Yes mate, knees go quickly tbh. That's from my youth of footballing too much though. I may invest in some sleeves though, if back hadn't gone I was looking at 200kg squats for January.
> 
> See I tried some Oxys.... Nothing  Possible mixed with Var though at the time.


The only thing that puts me off getting knee sleeves and proper squatting shoes is the Crossfit bumboys in my gym wear them, and I don't want to fit in with them hahaha!



Abc987 said:


> I've been on apollo Oxys for 3 weeks now at 100mg and have noticed nothing from them. Never run Oxys before so have nothing to compare to but for me they haven't worked. I wwas expecting a lot more tbh, lived winni last cycle and var the one before that. Maybe just a bad natch or something that I don't get on with


I had one of the first batches a few months ago and they were crap, my source said it was due to dodgy raws. But I was assured that there's a new batch and the raws were good to go, which stood true for those two days I used them.

Might be worth trying to get your source to swap them?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> The only thing that puts me off getting knee sleeves and proper squatting shoes is the Crossfit bumboys in my gym wear them, and I don't want to fit in with them hahaha!
> 
> I had one of the first batches a few months ago and they were crap, my source said it was due to dodgy raws. But I was assured that there's a new batch and the raws were good to go, which stood true for those two days I used them.
> 
> Might be worth trying to get your source to swap them?


ive nearly finished the pot bit late now lol

Just had a look but apollo don't put a date or batch number on them, they're purple if that matters.

Thathats the annoying thing about these labs. If they know a batch is s**t why send it out in the first place that's how they lose customers.

Ive literally got nothing from them tbh but kept going just in case


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I was thinking about using them soon too. Strange cos normally Apollo are spot on


as tomo said may of just been a bad batch. Rest of the gear is good


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon!

Got a solid 3 hours sleep last night hahaha still up at 5 and went to do chest 

Flat Bench - 120kg for 5

Pec Deck - 4 sets of 12 (stacked it)

Cable Flys - High Pulley then Low.

Press ups till failure.

Then a bit of triceps and cardio to wrap up.

All good, nicely pumped so can't grumble. Back feels perfect today, literally no pain which is goooooood!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> Got a solid 3 hours sleep last night hahaha still up at 5 and went to do chest
> 
> ...


Ideallio


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Little update. Smashed arms yesterday and nailed all food in as usual.

Tri's are in bits, proper nailed them.

Was meant to do shoulders today but both training partners text before 5am to say they weren't coming  So I made today a rest day.

Jabs.... Forgot to do it last night. Never mind. Still need to try the Tren base too!

Just a little busy at the moment with work and Erm.... Cardio.... Horizontal type 

So I'll jab tonight!!

Peace out you cùnts


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Boulders smashed!!

Seated shoulder press - up to 110kg for 5 (well 4 and half lol)

Rear delt flys - 4 sets 12 then drop set 3x8

DB Lateral Raises - 3 sets 15 then into drop set 3x12

Barbell Shoulder Presses (pre loaded bars) - 30x20kg, 20x15kg, 10x10kg no rest just banged them out.

Then some cardio. Simple session but shoulders are in bits now 

Have a good one!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Boulders smashed!!
> 
> Seated shoulder press - up to 110kg for 5 (well 4 and half lol)
> 
> ...


I'm all out of likes (ffs stupid fvcking system)

LIKE


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm all out of likes (ffs stupid fvcking system)
> 
> LIKE


Whore


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good lad, nice big session to start the day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

It's Friday bitches!!

Chest and Arms destroyed 

Incline Bench - up to 100kg (didn't go higher on weight as done chest already, plus shoulders yesterday) but lots of reps 

Cable Flys - High Pulley, Mid Pulley, Low Pulley 6x15 STOOOPID PUMP!

Triceps - Rope Pull Downs SS Single Arm Pull Down

Biceps - Preacher Curls SS Rope Curls

Cardio to wrap up.

Jabbed again last night, so all good and on track. May have to up test to make most of this cycle and combat Tren seen as the scales ain't budging!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good pressing!

What course you running?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> It's Friday bitches!!
> 
> Chest and Arms destroyed
> 
> ...


high cable flys are my favourite chest exercise atm. The pump Hurts by the end of 3 setS

f**k Cardio lol ain't done any since before florida and don't plan on doing any until.about March

Strange ain't it I've put on 13lbs in 6 weeks on tren. Goes to show different compounds work different for everyone


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

> high cable flys are my favourite chest exercise atm. The pump Hurts by the end of 3 setS
> 
> f**k Cardio lol ain't done any since before florida and don't plan on doing any until.about March
> 
> Strange ain't it I've put on 13lbs in 6 weeks on tren. Goes to show different compounds work different for everyone


they defintely do. if you can keep your appetite on tren then awesome  gain train


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> they defintely do. if you can keep your appetite on tren then awesome  gain train


I've been struggling to eat the last couple of weeks, still getting in about 5k but forcing it down. I had terrible acid reflux too for ages but touch wood last few days appetite is back a bit and no more acid reflux, happy days lol

Only problem is my belly feels a bit bloated from all the carbs I think


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

> I've been struggling to eat the last couple of weeks, still getting in about 5k but forcing it down. I had terrible acid reflux too for ages but touch wood last few days appetite is back a bit and no more acid reflux, happy days lol
> 
> Only problem is my belly feels a bit bloated from all the carbs I think


keep at it mate. get some solgar digestive enzymes or ravenous to help


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good pressing!
> 
> What course you running?


It'll do mate 

350mg Tren E

500mg Test

Going to drop another ml of the test in and that'll be 850mg test.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> high cable flys are my favourite chest exercise atm. The pump Hurts by the end of 3 setS
> 
> f**k Cardio lol ain't done any since before florida and don't plan on doing any until.about March
> 
> Strange ain't it I've put on 13lbs in 6 weeks on tren. Goes to show different compounds work different for everyone


Same mate, pulley flys give crippling pump!!

Just doing it to help things along lol

Yep, me and Tren never blast through the scales. It's more there for body comp for me, today I've had so many people at work comment on my shoulders


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> high cable flys are my favourite chest exercise atm. The pump Hurts by the end of 3 setS
> 
> f**k Cardio lol ain't done any since before florida and don't plan on doing any until.about March
> 
> Strange ain't it I've put on 13lbs in 6 weeks on tren. Goes to show different compounds work different for everyone


Yep I can't eat enough on the stuff!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> It'll do mate
> 
> 350mg Tren E
> 
> ...


Couple of weeks til I jump on

Can't fvcking wait haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> keep at it mate. get some solgar digestive enzymes or ravenous to help


Do you find these help much?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Verno said:


> Do you find these help much?


in my epic bulk they really helped i used both. Found before using and eating loads of red meat etc I started to struggle. When using much better


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> in my epic bulk they really helped i used both. Found before using and eating loads of red meat etc I started to struggle. When using much better


More for the bloat then or would you say it aids appetite too?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Verno said:


> More for the bloat then or would you say it aids appetite too?


found helped with both and letting me get food in


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> found helped with both and letting me get food in


Cheers dude will defo sort some for next cycle :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening all!

Steady weekend, bit of retail therapy yesterday with a meal out. Jamaican place, jerk chicken, rice and peas, dumplings and sweet potato fries 

Just about to have some chicken and sweet potato shortly, not really straying off diet tbh.

Which brings me to diet..... Time to dirty it up I think!

It's been regimented and clean for 5 weeks now. Minimal fats, high carbs. Constantly feel tired and concentration levels are poor - fats too low? 40g max a day.

Last year I was having clean meals all day except for evening one which I had what i fancied, this didn't work too bad tbh and I was only 1lb off 15st looked "big". I want to add size but keep gear the same. Test and Tren.

So evening meal would be something like a pizza and a handful of chips/wedges.

Anyway. 1 more week on the "clean" train then I'll go from there. Bulking all the way till end of January anyway so loads of time left yet.

Have a good one ladies!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Steady weekend, bit of retail therapy yesterday with a meal out. Jamaican place, jerk chicken, rice and peas, dumplings and sweet potato fries
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Sounds like a plan mate.


Pmsl fuùkitgivemetype2


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Pmsl fuùkitgivemetype2


3,4 and 5


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

really nice results there keep up the journal ill keep checking back


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning nob wipes!!

Meant to be training alone.... 2 lads turn up 

Anyway, did a push session for something different.

Decline Bench - up to 120kg for 6

Seated Shoulder Press - up to 80kg for 8

DB Flys - 4 sets of 10

DB Rear Flys - 3 sets 12

DB Lateral Raises - 3 sets 12

DB Front Raises - 3 sets of failure

Cable Low Pulley Flys - 3 sets 12

Tricep work to wrap up, treadmill for 10 mins.

Done!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm using you as inspiration to get my bench up lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm using you as inspiration to get my bench up lol


Lol, mine is coming on a treat tbh. Keep changing it each week, last week was flat, this week decline and then back to incline.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol, mine is coming on a treat tbh. Keep changing it each week, last week was flat, this week decline and then back to incline.


Mines always been sh1t lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Morning nob wipes!!
> 
> Meant to be training alone.... 2 lads turn up
> 
> ...


Cant beat decline bench! Looks as if its coming on a treat though mate!

Whats your training split like now then mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Mines always been sh1t lol


Mine has in terms of body weight to bench press ratio lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Cant beat decline bench! Looks as if its coming on a treat though mate!
> 
> Whats your training split like now then mate?


Tbh mate it's nothing set in stone seen as I'm dodging back and legs. I want to try back tomorrow but stick to seated rows and lat pull downs - don't want to do anything that means I bend over.

It's annoying but I'm working around it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Tbh mate it's nothing set in stone seen as I'm dodging back and legs. I want to try back tomorrow but stick to seated rows and lat pull downs - don't want to do anything that means I bend over.
> 
> It's annoying but I'm working around it.


No bending over......I'm not coming round for a while then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> No bending over......I'm not coming round for a while then


Your the taker anyway sweet heart


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Decline for me is much better than flat and incline, it aggrivates my shoulder less than the other two. Also people can typically do more weight with decline, which can only be a good thing, I think.

I'm gonna try flat with dumbells this week though, just fancy a change.

120kg for 6 is better than I can do! How heavy and how tall are you?


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

my legs suck


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Decline for me is much better than flat and incline, it aggrivates my shoulder less than the other two. Also people can typically do more weight with decline, which can only be a good thing, I think.
> 
> I'm gonna try flat with dumbells this week though, just fancy a change.
> 
> 120kg for 6 is better than I can do! How heavy and how tall are you?


I think I prefer incline tbh, incline DB's I enjoy.

Defo most people can press more on decline.

5'9 ish, bit over. 88kg 



bigjons said:


> my legs suck


Lack size mate? Or just weak on them?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

my legs suck too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> my legs suck too


We know mate....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

First dabble at a back session today, was fine. Nothing to hit lower back and kept form sweet as a nut!

Close Grip Seated Rows - 5x12

Wide Grip Seated Rows - 4x10

Lat Pull Downs - Shoulder Width - 4x12

Lat Pull Downs - Widest Possible Grip - 3x10

Then some bicep work. Pump was awesome today, got some really good squeeze on back so hit the spot!

Got a cold now ffs, running nose and sore throat 

Have a good day!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning!
> 
> First dabble at a back session today, was fine. Nothing to hit lower back and kept form sweet as a nut!
> 
> ...


Least backs holding up now ya tosspot.

I've had a cold for a while now....fvxking Aids is doing me in


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Least backs holding up now ya tosspot.
> 
> I've had a cold for a while now....fvxking Aids is doing me in


Thanks 

It's far from 100% but as long as I'm sensible it'll be ok.

AIDS...... Great on a cut


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I've had a cold last few days too, nothing quite like doing rack pulls and coughing up green stuff


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

> Least backs holding up now ya tosspot.
> 
> I've had a cold for a while now....fvxking Aids is doing me in


anavar is used to treat aids if u need a boost :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> anavar is used to treat aids if u need a boost :thumb


Got some test coming lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon you cum guzzling sluts!!

Had to rest today, man flu has taken hold lol

But back on it tomorrow to smash delts and chest again.

Forcing food in seen as appetite goes when were run down, not skipping any meals so all good 

Also, Tren...... As much as I love her she's a nob! So it's over between us 

Test is best, so gonna go with that and maybe add mast in - love mast.

Possibly some blue hearts too..... We shall see.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon you cum guzzling sluts!!
> 
> Had to rest today, man flu has taken hold lol
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate, how long you going to extend cycle for then?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Sounds good mate, how long you going to extend cycle for then?


I was doing a 16-20 weeker anyway, 6th week as we speak so plenty of time to crack on


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon you cum guzzling sluts!!
> 
> Had to rest today, man flu has taken hold lol
> 
> ...


Gonna switch on this blast?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Gonna switch on this blast?


Yes mate. Loads of test stashed away, quite a bit of mast prop too but I'll get some enanthate tbh - saves jabbing!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Yes mate. Loads of test stashed away, quite a bit of mast prop too but I'll get some enanthate tbh - saves jabbing!


Sweet. Let the gains begin. We'll be blasting at the same time.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Sweet. Let the gains begin. We'll be blasting at the same time.


Race to 16st..... I'll never make it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Race to 16st..... I'll never make it


15?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Why you fallen out of love with Tren?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Why you fallen out of love with Tren?


have you not seen his posts? He's going to go back to natty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> have you not seen his posts? He's going to go back to natty


Never

I wouldn't allow it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 15?


Should hit 15st


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Why you fallen out of love with Tren?


5 weeks.... Not a single lb gained haha! That's why mate.

It's a cutting drug for me, granted body comp on a bulk it still changes things for the better but isn't really added "mass".


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> 5 weeks.... Not a single lb gained haha! That's why mate.
> 
> It's a cutting drug for me, granted body comp on a bulk it still changes things for the better but isn't really added "mass".


Don't fvckin say that now, I start TTM+Oxys on Friday


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Don't fvckin say that now, I start TTM+Oxys on Friday


What's your maintenance calories?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

FelonE said:


> What's your maintenance calories?


This is gonna sound weird, but I have no idea..

I stopped cutting at the end of August on 2000 cals a day at 188.8lbs. I've added 100 calories a week since then and I'm currently on 3200 a day, but here's the thing, this morning I was 188.4lbs!!

My lifts are going up, hitting PBs quite often on big lifts, and I'm cruising on half a ml a week, and have been since August. Current PBs - Squat 142.5kg x 6, bench 107.5kg x 8, deadlift 187.5kg x 6, DB shoulder press 38kg x 8.

Macro split is 287p, 394c, 54f

1.5g protein per pound

0.3g fat per pound

Remainder of calories from carbs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Don't fvckin say that now, I start TTM+Oxys on Friday


Could be different for you mate, we're all different. Mast has been ordered today so it's test and mast for me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> This is gonna sound weird, but I have no idea..
> 
> I stopped cutting at the end of August on 2000 cals a day at 188.8lbs. I've added 100 calories a week since then and I'm currently on 3200 a day, but here's the thing, this morning I was 188.4lbs!!
> 
> ...


So by my calculations you'll need 14,000 cals to bulk on ttm


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Could be different for you mate, we're all different. Mast has been ordered today so it's test and mast for me


Hope so..

I think I'm gonna use test and mast for a cut next spring, I'll probably look at coming off gear after that. Maybe lol.



FelonE said:


> So by my calculations you'll need 14,000 cals to bulk on ttm


Brb, selling car on ebay for food.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Hope so..
> 
> I think I'm gonna use test and mast for a cut next spring, I'll probably look at coming off gear after that. Maybe lol.
> 
> Brb, selling car on ebay for food.


You will never come off Hahahaha!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> 5 weeks.... Not a single lb gained haha! That's why mate.
> 
> It's a cutting drug for me, granted body comp on a bulk it still changes things for the better but isn't really added "mass".


Ah cool, much better on a cut then.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Ah cool, much better on a cut then.


I've come to that conclusion, it's a Feb-Sep drug.... Looking leaner lol

Covered up October till Feb aren't we


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I've come to that conclusion, it's a Feb-Sep drug.... Looking leaner lol
> 
> Covered up October till Feb aren't we


That's why me and Mrs FelonE have dropped MT2 til just before summer next year


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> That's why me and Mrs FelonE have dropped MT2 til just before summer next year


Lol. Not used that in ages!

May have a little blast on it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol. Not used that in ages!
> 
> May have a little blast on it


Don't miss the feeling sick once a week tbh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Don't miss the feeling sick once a week tbh


Lol only happens to me once on that, jabbed it mid-day instead of pre bed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol only happens to me once on that, jabbed it mid-day instead of pre bed


Happens every time for me. Pre bed.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Happens every time for me. Pre bed.


First sign of AIDS!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> First sign of AIDS!


Aids is good for cutting. Get lean as fvvvvck mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> I've come to that conclusion, it's a Feb-Sep drug.... Looking leaner lol
> 
> Covered up October till Feb aren't we


Yep hoody season


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyway! Shoulders and chest done today, nothing major.

High Incline Bench - up to 100kg for 8 (4 sets of 10 prior then a drop set)

Seated Shoulder Press - up to 80kg for 10 (4 sets of 10 prior then a drop set)

DB Lateral Raises - up to 20kg partials (finished into a drop set, 3 sets of failure 16kg,12kg,8kg)

Rear Flys - 4 sets of 12

Triceps to wrap up. Last exercise was 100 reps over 5 variations.

Not much done, damn man flu haha!

Mast arrives tomorrow hopefully.

New cycle is;

1050mg Test EW (Test 350 blend)

650mg Mast EW (Mast 325 blend)

12-14 weeks on that.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Anyway! Shoulders and chest done today, nothing major.
> 
> High Incline Bench - up to 100kg for 8 (4 sets of 10 prior then a drop set)
> 
> ...


Good session mate. Should definitely gain on that lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Good session mate. Should definitely gain on that lol.


Best do lol

Diet change next week too!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Good session mate. Should definitely gain on that lol.


Best do lol

Diet change next week too!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Best do lol
> 
> Diet change next week too!


Yeah buddy 8,300 cals


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah buddy 8,300 cals


4001 cals....



FelonE said:


> Yeah buddy 8,300 cals


4001 cals....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 4001 cals....
> 
> 4001 cals....


Heard 4002 is optimum


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Heard 4002 is optimum


Not ready for 4002 mate.... One day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh, pic from this morning.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Oh, pic from this morning.


Was sat having a sh1t. Am now sat having a sh1t and a stroke.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Was sat having a sh1t. Am now sat having a sh1t and a stroke.


Stroking your clitoris


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Stroking your clitoris


Wrapping it round my finger


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Wrapping it round my finger


Side effect of Tren.... Über clit


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Still looking lean mate, cycle sounds good. I've never used Mast, that more a bulking tool?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Still looking lean mate, cycle sounds good. I've never used Mast, that more a bulking tool?


Cheers mate.

I love the stuff, last proper cycle I did on it I got bigger, leaner and felt awesome! Sends libido crazy and keeps water at bay so can't grumble!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning, back and bi's done.

Trained alone which was a nice change 

Seated Close Grip Rows - 5 sets of 10

Seated Wide Grip Rows - 4 sets of 12

Straight Arm Pushdowns - 3 sets 10

Lat Pull Downs - 3 sets 12 shoulder width, 1 set wide, 1 set close.

Then some bicep work to wrap up.

Standing Alternate Curls

Seated Hammer Curls

Preacher Curls

Done.

Pre workout was 4 crumpets and Jam

ABH Pre workout with dextrose

Intra BCAA's and Glutamine with dextrose

Post whey and dextrose

6 slices toast and jam

Plenty of carbs around the session


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good start to the day mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good start to the day mate


It'll do


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening ladies!

Plenty done today, shopping done early doors for diet change (below). Did jabs before I left too.

Haven't jabbed quads in a good 2 years, kept bleeding. Changed position and it was best jab I've ever done! 1ml Mast 325 in like a dream and no pip 12 hours later 

Then 1ml in left delt of Test 350.

Diet

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 50g whey protein, 50g granola, 20g raisins, 20g cashew nuts, 250ml semi skimmed milk, apple

TRAIN (pre and intra stuff too)

Meal 2 - 50g Whey, 60g WMS

Meal 3 - 200g chicken, bag of rice, veg, pineapple 10g olive oil

Meal 4 - 200g chicken, 300g sweet potato, veg, pineapple

Meal 5 - 50g of Whey protein, 400ml semi skimmed milk, 50g oats, plus banana

Meal 6 - 250g meat, 300g potatoes, vegetables, Greek yoghurt with 1 scoop of whey Protein

Meal 7 (same as breakfast with a table spoon of peanut butter)

That's it!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Plenty done today, shopping done early doors for diet change (below). Did jabs before I left too.
> 
> ...


Quad jabs ftw brudda


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Quad jabs ftw brudda


All good!! No pip in the quad, but pip in my delt lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> All good!! No pip in the quad, but pip in my delt lol


Never rains mate.......

You jab anywhere else rob?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Never rains mate.......
> 
> You jab anywhere else rob?


Usually just delts tbh mate. But when I did my 1ml a day thing I did..... Glutes, delts, pecs, triceps, biceps


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> All good!! No pip in the quad, but pip in my delt lol


I don't like delt jabs cos I always seem to hit something lol I still jab em though


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dont fancy quad jabs, just sound painful!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Dont fancy quad jabs, just sound painful!


Easy as fudge mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Easy as fudge mate


Big pin or slim pin?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Big pin or slim pin?


I use a 1" orange mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Usually just delts tbh mate. But when I did my 1ml a day thing I did..... Glutes, delts, pecs, triceps, biceps


Pecs?? Don't know if I could :scared:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I use a 1" orange mate


Blue 1.25" 



TELBOR said:


> Blue 1.25"


Dead easy mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

Rested up this morning. Still feel crap, headache for 4-5 days now and fed up of popping pills lol

Did chest and triceps yesterday, will go tonight for back and biceps


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Have a good one mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning!
> 
> Rested up this morning. Still feel crap, headache for 4-5 days now and fed up of popping pills lol
> 
> Did chest and triceps yesterday, will go tonight for back and biceps


The Aids is strong in you. You gotta fight it mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> The Aids is strong in you. You gotta fight it mate.


I know! I'll make it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I know! I'll make it


I did lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So I've not been on for a few months but some things don't change. Rob's got another new journal! Ha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> So I've not been on for a few months but some things don't change. Rob's got another new journal! Ha


Statutory 3 logs a year mate you know that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Statutory 3 logs a year mate you know that


Only 3? Lightweight


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Only 3? Lightweight


You have about 20 a year mate ha



FelonE said:


> Only 3? Lightweight


You have about 20 a year mate ha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> You have about 20 a year mate ha
> 
> You have about 20 a year mate ha


I'm lonely lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

Still didn't get last night, so packed gym bag again for tonight. Gotta go no matter how crap I feel!

Jabs, quads FTW! Easy.

1.5ml Test 350 Left Leg

1.5ml Mast 335 Right Leg

Done 

Food all good, little booted but I haven't had oats in ages lol

Have a good one!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Still didn't get last night, so packed gym bag again for tonight. Gotta go no matter how crap I feel!
> 
> ...


Good day to you too squire.

Get in that gym!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Good day to you too squire.
> 
> Get in that gym!!


X2 get to the gym ya fat b4stard


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Gonna get fat with not training, will look like me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Gonna get fat with not training, will look like me


Haha! I'll smash it tonight, extra hard so I fee less fat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon!

Back in business.

Did back Wednesday night, shoulders last night then arms this morning.

All good session, shoulders the pump was mental, in agony after haha.

Away from tonight till Monday morning, relaxing weekend in a log cabin so I'll eat what I want too 

Have a good one ladies!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening!

Day off today, Xmas shopping, family visits, food 

Then smashed chest


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Evening!
> 
> Day off today, Xmas shopping, family visits, food
> 
> Then smashed chest


Good lad


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Good lad


Wànk thing missed most of my post!! Cba with it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Wànk thing missed most of my post!! Cba with it lol


Lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Wànk thing missed most of my post!! Cba with it lol


Is that the bit where you listed our Christmas presents?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Is that the bit where you listed our Christmas presents?


I'll have .......anything that ain't food


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Is that the bit where you listed our Christmas presents?


Yes lol

Nah just my session and stuff.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies.

31 today..... Boooo!

Anyway. Nailed back and biceps last night, pump was awesome and new gym is full of young skinny fools..... So they be mirrin hard 

Close Grip Seated Rows, High Seat to hit top of back. 5 sets of 12

Wide Grip Seated Rows - 4 sets 10 into failure and drop set till failure

Lat Pull Downs - 4 sets of 8

Low Pulley Seated Rows - 4 sets 10

Then some bicep work.

EZ Bar Curls SS DB Alternate Curls

Straight Bar Curls - drop set till failure

DB Hammer Curls

Done. Then 6 mins of sun, topping tan up for holiday in 7 weeks!

Diet today - there is none.

Have fun.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Happy b day you old c**t ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> 31 today..... Boooo!
> 
> ...


31 today? I'm 31 today too.......bodtfat lol.

Happy birthday big man have a good un   

Always good to be around skinny cvnts....makes us look better


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy bDay mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Happy b day you old c**t ;-)





FelonE said:


> 31 today? I'm 31 today too.......bodtfat lol.
> 
> Happy birthday big man have a good un
> 
> Always good to be around skinny cvnts....makes us look better





Galaxy said:


> Happy bDay mate


Cheers lads.

Just off to collect the subway platter I've ordered for work Hahahaha


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Frandeman said:


>


8/10 would bang


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Happy birthday you old cvnt  31... not far of middle age no eyy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Happy birthday you old cvnt  31... not far of middle age no eyy


Haha, not far mate! Soon be 40, but least my kids will be 18 & 16 by then so I can go wild during my mid-life crisis


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, not far mate! Soon be 40, but least my kids will be 18 & 16 by then so I can go wild during my mid-life crisis


didn't even realise you had kids you knkw mate! Guessing you don't live with them fella?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

happy birthday to youuuuuuuuuu happy birthday to youuuuuuuuuu

happy birthday dear ROBLET

happy birthday to youuuu <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 x x x x x x x <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> didn't even realise you had kids you knkw mate! Guessing you don't live with them fella?


What ya like. No mate, with their mum but see them quite often.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy birthday big lad!

31, s**t I feel old


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Happy birthday :thumbup1:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Frandeman said:


>


is that nicolas cage?!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> is that nicolas cage?!


Patrick Swayze


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

mrwright said:


> is that nicolas cage?!


It is...fancy a bumb?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> It is...fancy a bumb?


sure im getting pretty used to small pricks in the ass since using gear haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Happy birthday big lad!
> 
> 31, s**t I feel old


Haha you are old mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Haha you are old mate


Still look ****in good though 

The wife turns 30 tomorrow and she is quite depressed about it


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Delivery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the flipping heck is the pink stuff!! Looks tasty!! Ha


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sorry it's late


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Still look ****in good though
> 
> The wife turns 30 tomorrow and she is quite depressed about it


If you say so lol

Does she, never bothered me. Women hate getting old


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> What the flipping heck is the pink stuff!! Looks tasty!! Ha


Tren base.

Wasn't nice, too pippy for me and instant lump - still lurking tbh and that was about 3 weeks ago  Binned em.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Tren base.
> 
> Wasn't nice, too pippy for me and instant lump - still lurking tbh and that was about 3 weeks ago  Binned em.


It's funny u say that I used Apollo rip240 gave me instant lumps that hung around for weeks!! Used wildcat trenrip300 did same going to try the appollo long acting rip see if it makes a difference?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> It's funny u say that I used Apollo rip240 gave me instant lumps that hung around for weeks!! Used wildcat trenrip300 did same going to try the appollo long acting rip see if it makes a difference?


See Rip240 was fine for me :-/ weird!

Only tried the TMTE600 as a tester, too much per ml imo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Shoulders nailed last night then arms this morning.

Physically fooked now!

Shoulders;

Seated Press - up to 100kg into drop set

High Incline Bench Press - 4 sets of 10

DB Lateral Raises - 4 sets of 12 into drop set

DB Rear Flys - 4 sets 10

Standing Barbell Press - 3 sets of 20 (burn out!)

Oly Bar Shrugs - 4 sets of 10

Arms

Rope Curls SS Single Arm Curls - 4 sets of 12

Tricep Rope Push Downs SS V Bar Push Downs - 4 sets of 15

Standing DB Curls - 4 sets of 10

Standing French Press - 4 sets of 12

Preacher Curls SS DB Hammer Curls - 4 sets of 10

Seated Tricep Extensions - 3 sets of 50 (drop weight to reach 50 each time) Crazy PUMP!

That's it.

Have a good one!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> See Rip240 was fine for me :-/ weird!
> 
> Only tried the TMTE600 as a tester, too much per ml imo


Same. Never had any issues with it


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Belated happy birthday, hope you had a good one! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Belated happy birthday, hope you had a good one! :beer:


Thanks Keeks 

Just another day isn't it  Well.... I eat whatever I wanted haha


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Thanks Keeks
> 
> Just another day isn't it
> 
> ...


Foods the best thing about birthdays! I went all out on mine, was ace!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Foods the best thing about birthdays! I went all out on mine, was ace!


It is! I'm still wanting more crap to eat haha.

Children and need stuff going off at work and there is more cakes, sweets and chocolate than a little! Chicken and rice..... Great isn't it 



Keeks said:


> Foods the best thing about birthdays! I went all out on mine, was ace!


It is! I'm still wanting more crap to eat haha.

Children and need stuff going off at work and there is more cakes, sweets and chocolate than a little! Chicken and rice..... Great isn't it


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> It is! I'm still wanting more crap to eat haha.
> 
> Children and need stuff going off at work and there is more cakes, sweets and chocolate than a little! Chicken and rice..... Great isn't it
> 
> ...


Do it! Fat Friday and for charity, it's allowed!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Do it! Fat Friday and for charity, it's allowed!


I got this - all money to charity of course 










Once piece was enough lol

Morning!

4ml in, 2 in each leg haha.

Have a good one ladies


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Relaxed weekend with the kids, took them Bowling and out for some food.

Sacked chicken, rice and spuds off this week. Really struggled to stomach it last week!

So I'm eating "normal" this week till my mojo comes back haha.

So today's food is.....

100g Granola, 30g raisins, 60g Whey, 50g WMS.

Cheese, Pepperoni, Mayo Triple decker sandwich  With greek Yog and honey.

Tuna Mayo Triple decker  With green Yog and honey too.

Pre workout - new one to try from someone at work, plus 50g WMS, 10g beta alinine, 15g BCAA's.

Intra - 50g WMS, 15g glutamine, 15g BCAA's

Post - 50g WMS, 60g Whey

3300 cals at this point. Plus below.

Then whatever meat and veg parent to do dinner lol.

Should be 4K cals. 200g+ of protein easily!

Chest session later. Can't wait!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> I got this - all money to charity of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :drool: :drool: :drool:

Oh good lord, now that's a cake!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Chest was nailed last night. Tried a little GVT, was crippled after that haha

Slight Incline Bench - 10 sets of 10

Flat Bench DB Flys - 4 sets of 12, as much stretch as possible to open it out.

Seated Chest Press - 5 sets of 12,10,8,6,Failure

Incline Machine Press - 3 sets of 15 to wrap up, weird this machine as never used a plate loaded incline press machine. Handles aren't placed to well but it's a good finisher.

Then some Tricep work till I couldn't move them.

Back tonight, just rows as usual and no bending over! Back is still a little tender.

Feeing good, mirror is being ok at the moment lol and getting a few compliments on how much bigger I look.... Yet scales haven't moved lol

Work is frustrating me at the moment. But still being well rewarded so can't grumble.

Holiday to Egypt over new year looks like a no go, flights are pretty much not happening. Just gotta wait a week and see if it's either a refund or a new destination.

Have a good one!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

that's not a cake,its chocolate bars disguised as a cake........mary berry would not approve :whistling:


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Any update pictures ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mal said:


> that's not a cake,its chocolate bars disguised as a cake........mary berry would not approve :whistling:


She would go crazy!! 



0161M said:


> Any update pictures ?


Nothing recent mate, may take one tonight


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> I got this - all money to charity of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Jesus that looks good.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Sweet Jesus that looks good.


5 mins in I hit the wall


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 5 mins in I hit the wall


Pussy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Pussy


I know, imagine something that looks so good but you can't enjoy it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That cake dude :cool2:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning nob wipes!

Back last night, then arms this morning.

Back was lots of rowing and lat pull downs.

Close Grip Rows

Wide Grip Rows

Close Grip Pulley Rows

Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs

Arms

Straight Bar Cable Curls SS Rope Curls

Rope Push Downs SS Straight Bar Reverse Grip Pull Downs

Skull Crushers

EZ Bar Curls

Preacher Curls

Machine Tricep Extensions

DB Kickbacks SS DB Alternate Curls

Done.

Couple of snaps. Not amazing condition, but I'm growing lol










Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

This week has flown by! Rest day yesterday and today was shoulders.

Seated Shoulder Press - 10x10 @ 60kg then last set till failure at 40kg.... 34 reps lol

The GVT style I'm trying on one movement each session at 60% 1RM for 10 sets, 60 secs rest between sets and crack on.

Standing DB Lateral Raises - 3 sets of drop sets, 10,10,10 done 3 times.

Face Pull - 4 sets of 12

Then low pulley cable flys to finish off.

Treadmill for 15 mins and that's me done till Monday.

Food has been as said earlier this week;

Granola. Sandwiches, Greek Yog, Shakes around training then chicken and spuds for dinner at night. Tracking roughly 4K cals.

Been nice to eat more "normal".

Have a good one ladies!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I love granola with natural yoghurt on


----------



## Nero024 (Aug 18, 2013)

Not sure if it was you that said you took it or not mate but do you take malto even when not running Insulin? In with pre-workout for example.

Or are the benefits just limited to when running insulin?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nero024 said:


> Not sure if it was you that said you took it or not mate but do you take malto even when not running Insulin? In with pre-workout for example.
> 
> Or are the benefits just limited to when running insulin?


Hello mate, yeah I'll take it whether running slin or not, then I work slin around the carbs already in place and not the other way around.

So as we speak I have 150g or fast acting carbs pre/intra/post . If I was using slin I could add 20iu pre workout if I wanted to and I'd be ok with that with no issues


----------



## Nero024 (Aug 18, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Hello mate, yeah I'll take it whether running slin or not, then I work slin around the carbs already in place and not the other way around.
> 
> So as we speak I have 150g or fast acting carbs pre/intra/post . If I was using slin I could add 20iu pre workout if I wanted to and I'd be ok with that with no issues


Cheers for this. Tempted to add insulin into my next cycle. Will bear in mind.

One thing I wonder is I know it's cheap as chips but would you say it's worth the extra risk?

...Sure that risk diminishes once you know what you doing though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nero024 said:


> Cheers for this. Tempted to add insulin into my next cycle. Will bear in mind.
> 
> One thing I wonder is I know it's cheap as chips but would you say it's worth the extra risk?
> 
> ...Sure that risk diminishes once you know what you doing though.


I don't think it's any riskier than what we already put in us, just be sensible and it's great.

Pre or post workout and managing your carbs it's a good addition to a cycle. If you can throw in a few iu per meal too it's a winner for adding size.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon cùnts!

It's Monday.... So it's chest tonight! Haha.

Well relaxed weekend, bit of food shopping and family visiting at my parents so had a spread on. Was great, chicken, slow cooked gammon, jacket potatoes and then usual boring salad crap.

Had a cheeky pizza last night and that's pretty much my treat all week. Saying that I'm eating bread daily stuffed with pepperoni, cheese, tuna etc  But that's all counted up and part of my macros


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nothing much to report, did back Monday and chest this morning. Was too busy to do chest Monday. Appetite is a little crap today, didn't have enough sleep too lol

All in all just ticking along. Arms tomorrow and shoulders Friday.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

All sessions done this week. Happy with all of them 

*EDIT* This forum is wànk. Posted more with pics and it's not shown..... Again.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Food - Good

Training - Good

AAS - Good

That is a all.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Food - Good
> 
> Training - Good
> 
> ...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Food - Good
> 
> Training - Good
> 
> ...


Good mate.

Hows work and the new lady? Is it official yet? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Good mate.
> 
> Hows work and the new lady? Is it official yet? :lol:


Work is spot on. Can't grumble tbh!

Haha, she's a keeper mate. Wants to be with what I've had delivered today for her Xmas gifts lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Work is spot on. Can't grumble tbh!
> 
> Haha, she's a keeper mate. Wants to be with what I've had delivered today for her Xmas gifts lol


f**k me Rob you don't hang about do ya lol.

What did you get her anyway?

How's the cycle going? Can't even remember what your running?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> f**k me Rob you don't hang about do ya lol.
> 
> What did you get her anyway?
> 
> How's the cycle going? Can't even remember what your running?


Gotta move fast when you find a good 'un!

Erm, iPhone 6s, tickets to Mumford and Sons then £900 of Vivienne Westwood stuff.... About 4 items haha

Good mate. Just test and mast


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Gotta move fast when you find a good 'un!
> 
> Erm, iPhone 6s, tickets to Mumford and Sons then £900 of Vivienne Westwood stuff.... About 4 items haha
> 
> Good mate. Just test and mast


Someones money was burning a whole in there pocket 

If your happy mate its all good.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Someones money was burning a whole in there pocket
> 
> If your happy mate its all good.


Lol. Plus kids presents.... And family.... Nephews and nieces  then a holiday over the new year. Joys of living at home


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Wondered where you were, glad all is well mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Gotta move fast when you find a good 'un!
> 
> Erm, iPhone 6s, tickets to Mumford and Sons then £900 of Vivienne Westwood stuff.... About 4 items haha
> 
> Good mate. Just test and mast


wow II'll be your bf if your gonna buy me pressies like that lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Vivienne Westwood.......phwoooaaarrrrrrrrrrrrr...........I've got one of her jackets, luv it to death and sometimes just go and stroke it a bit, .....cough.....I know, I know, get a life why don't I? :lol: I'm very glad you have a new person to be with.... :thumb


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Wondered where you were, glad all is well mate


Will be back on more next year mate 



Abc987 said:


> wow II'll be your bf if your gonna buy me pressies like that lol


Haha not my type mate!



Flubs said:


> Vivienne Westwood.......phwoooaaarrrrrrrrrrrrr...........I've got one of her jackets, luv it to death and sometimes just go and stroke it a bit, .....cough.....I know, I know, get a life why don't I? :lol: I'm very glad you have a new person to be with.... :thumb


Good stuff isn't it! All arrived yesterday, they go to lots of effort with packaging and stuff lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Gotta move fast when you find a good 'un!
> 
> Erm, iPhone 6s, tickets to Mumford and Sons then £900 of Vivienne Westwood stuff.... About 4 items haha
> 
> Good mate. Just test and mast


school boy error there mate, should have gone with a coffee machine or some sh1t, start with the bar low lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> school boy error there mate, should have gone with a coffee machine or some sh1t, start with the bar low lol


Or a toaster lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My Mrs is buzzing if she gets a Mint Aero


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Or a toaster lol


Lol yeh a 2 slice toaster, got room to manoeuvre next year with a 4 slice then..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Plate said:


> school boy error there mate, should have gone with a coffee machine or some sh1t, start with the bar low lol


Haha that is low  already told her not to expect it year round. She's pretty grounded and would be happy with a iTunes vouchers tbh



Plate said:


> school boy error there mate, should have gone with a coffee machine or some sh1t, start with the bar low lol


Haha that is low  already told her not to expect it year round. She's pretty grounded and would be happy with a iTunes vouchers tbh


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Haha that is low
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got my Mrs one a few year back, she was going on about it for ages so thought she was hinting, I even wrapped the coffee capsules separate lol

she's a good en tho and acted like she was happy but takes the p1ss out of me now, let's see if she finds it funny when she opens her dyson vac this year..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Plate said:


> i got my Mrs one a few year back, she was going on about it for ages so thought she was hinting, I even wrapped the coffee capsules separate lol
> 
> she's a good en tho and acted like she was happy but takes the p1ss out of me now, let's see if she finds it funny when she opens her dyson vac this year..


Get her a tin opener next year mate!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> My Mrs is buzzing if she gets a Mint Aero


She is well trained then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening!

Rest day spent at Lincoln Xmas market  Resisted all the goodies on offer until we went for meal on the way home haha

Lots of chicken, ribs, chips, more chicken, pulled pork then finished off with a plate size Oreo ice cream sandwich with hot chocolate sauce 

Was great!! Would be a crazy pump session if I went to the gym now lol

Have a good rest of your weekend ladies ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all, evening training this week 

Dropped carbs last week, except weekend where I had a few but didn't go overboard with cals haha

Only doing this for holiday, don't wanna look a watery mess. Cals are still decent, eggs, bacon, chicken, chorizo and so on.

Size wise I'm not bad, this pic was Friday morning after 5 days no carbs.










Filtered as I'm pale as fook haha.

Girl I'm with now we have similar taste in things, because I gave her a present early she did me too haha










Then I got myself a couple of pairs of trainers this weekend 

Anyway, have a good one ladies!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Gotta move fast when you find a good 'un!
> 
> Erm, iPhone 6s, tickets to Mumford and Sons then £900 of Vivienne Westwood stuff.... About 4 items haha
> 
> Good mate. Just test and mast


 I'd do you for less than that rob!!

howsHow's the back mate?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> i got my Mrs one a few year back, she was going on about it for ages so thought she was hinting, I even wrapped the coffee capsules separate lol
> 
> she's a good en tho and acted like she was happy but takes the p1ss out of me now, let's see if she finds it funny when she opens her dyson vac this year..


 Think I've just pissed myself


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Think I've just pissed myself


 true story that mate, apart from the dyson vac bit, Al not make that mistake again lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> true story that mate, apart from the dyson vac bit, Al not make that mistake again lol


 What you going with mate? Cutlery??


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

What trainers you get?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> What you going with mate? Cutlery??


 If I do the knives won't be included lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all, evening training this week
> 
> Dropped carbs last week, except weekend where I had a few but didn't go overboard with cals haha
> 
> ...


Looking good mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > On 3 December 2015 at 18:14:54, TELBOR said:
> ...


So so mate, work around it tbh. Really wanna do dead lifts!



Adz said:


> What trainers you get?


Another pair of Roshes lol and some Converse high tops 



FelonE said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all, evening training this week Dropped carbs last week, except weekend where I had a few but didn't go overboard with cals haha
> ...


Cheers mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ah good lad, I got air max 1 bronze pack last week.

Need the trainers thread going again


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all, evening training this week
> 
> Dropped carbs last week, except weekend where I had a few but didn't go overboard with cals haha
> 
> ...


 what a horrible watch, at least the arms look good  

Hope trainings well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Ah good lad, I got air max 1 bronze pack last week.
> 
> Need the trainers thread going again


I forget to post in there lol



simonthepieman said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > 8 hours ago, TELBOR said: Morning all, evening training this week
> ...


Lol, silver lining and all that 

Yeah can't grumble mate, hope you are well.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest and Biceps nailed!

Great session with partner, he really smashed it.

Crazy pump and wasn't even going past 10 reps on anything, veins popping so all good. Looking pretty good if I say so myself haha.

Chicken and smoked sausage post workout now.

Ordered some superdrol, will be here tomorrow. 3 weeks on that up till holiday, why not eh!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Chest and Biceps nailed!
> 
> Great session with partner, he really smashed it.
> 
> ...


 What superdrol you gone for? Dragon nutrition has gone now and other prohormone labs seem to be a bit hit and miss.

Have you used it before?

Looking good btw mate ;-)


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> What superdrol you gone for? Dragon nutrition has gone now and other prohormone labs seem to be a bit hit and miss.
> 
> Have you used it before?
> 
> Looking good btw mate ;-)


 I'm going to be trying @SharkLabs me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > 1 hour ago, TELBOR said: Chest and Biceps nailed!
> ...


Can't remember tbh lol It's from JW Supplements, had decent reviews on there and elsewhere


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Back and Triceps done!

Shrugs to warm up.

V Bar Lat Pull Downs - 4 sets 10-8

Close Grip Seated Rows - 4 set, 10,10,10,8

Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs - 4 sets 10-8

Dips - 3 sets, up to 25kg with dip belt

Skull Crushers EZ Bar - 3 sets 10

Rope Pull Downs SS Single Arm Underhand Pull Downs - 4 sets 10

Done.

Pre workout - Rocket Fuel coffee

Intra - BCAA's

Post Workout - 50g Whey, 6 eggs and 1 toast










Chicken and Bacon later, peanut butter then a beef dinner with veggies.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Abc987 said:
> 
> 
> > 18 minutes ago, Abc987 said: What superdrol you gone for? Dragon nutrition has gone now and other prohormone labs seem to be a bit hit and miss.
> ...


Haven't seen theirs, good stuff I presume?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Haven't seen theirs, good stuff I presume?


 A lot of people are liking it mate saying the do good PH. They still doing M1t as well i think


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > 34 minutes ago, TELBOR said: Haven't seen theirs, good stuff I presume?
> ...


See how I get on with this stuff first, cheap enough so not fussed if it's not mind blowing. Used superdrol before, T-Bullets. Those were bloody awesome! PB's galore haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies.

Arms RUINED!!

Spider Curls - 4 sets 10

Incline DB Curls - 4 sets 10

Barbell Curls - 4 sets 10

V Bar Push Downs - 4 sets 10

Seated Over DB Press - 4 sets 10

Rope Over Head Extensions - 4 sets 10

Laying DB Tricep Extensions - 3 sets 10

Barbell Wrist Curls SS Barbell Reverse Grip Curls - 3 sets 10

Cable Curls SS Rope Pull Downs - 3 sets 10

Pre workout I had 3xGN Burn Max Caps, 2xCLA, 1xSuperdrol, 2xArginine Caps.

Intra BCAA's

Post - 6 eggs, 1 toast, 50g whey 

Rest of the day will be chicken, peanut butter, bacon, more chicken, salami haha!

Have a good one ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies.

Arms RUINED!!

Spider Curls - 4 sets 10

Incline DB Curls - 4 sets 10

Barbell Curls - 4 sets 10

V Bar Push Downs - 4 sets 10

Seated Over DB Press - 4 sets 10

Rope Over Head Extensions - 4 sets 10

Laying DB Tricep Extensions - 3 sets 10

Barbell Wrist Curls SS Barbell Reverse Grip Curls - 3 sets 10

Cable Curls SS Rope Pull Downs - 3 sets 10

Pre workout I had 3xGN Burn Max Caps, 2xCLA, 1xSuperdrol, 2xArginine Caps.

Intra BCAA's

Post - 6 eggs, 1 toast, 50g whey 

Rest of the day will be chicken, peanut butter, bacon, more chicken, salami haha!

Have a good one ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies.

Arms RUINED!!

Spider Curls - 4 sets 10

Incline DB Curls - 4 sets 10

Barbell Curls - 4 sets 10

V Bar Push Downs - 4 sets 10

Seated Over DB Press - 4 sets 10

Rope Over Head Extensions - 4 sets 10

Laying DB Tricep Extensions - 3 sets 10

Barbell Wrist Curls SS Barbell Reverse Grip Curls - 3 sets 10

Cable Curls SS Rope Pull Downs - 3 sets 10

Pre workout I had 3xGN Burn Max Caps, 2xCLA, 1xSuperdrol, 2xArginine Caps.

Intra BCAA's

Post - 6 eggs, 1 toast, 50g whey 

Rest of the day will be chicken, peanut butter, bacon, more chicken, salami haha!

Have a good one ?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No wonder they are ruined if you did it 3 times


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No wonder they are ruined if you did it 3 times


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> No wonder they are ruined if you did it 3 times


Echo

Echo

Echo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> No wonder they are ruined if you did it 3 times


Echo

Echo

Echo


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all, evening training this week
> 
> Dropped carbs last week, except weekend where I had a few but didn't go overboard with cals haha
> 
> ...


Just dropping in here to see how your doing mate  looking really well mate, look big and strong!!

How do you finding the low carb approach? Feel like you need to murder anyone yet? I know a lot of people do lol...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ohh_danielson said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all, evening training this week Dropped carbs last week, except weekend where I had a few but didn't go overboard with cals haha
> ...


Good lighting mate haha.

I'm ok with low carbs, I'm a grumpy bàstard 90% of the time anyway so nobody notices, my boss does sometimes if I give him some lip but he thinks it's funny 

Hope you're all good too ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Today session, boulders!!

Seated Machine Press - stacked this, 136kg for 6.

Cable Lateral Raises - 4 sets 10

Standing Barbell Press SS DB Front Raises - 4 sets 10

Face Pulls - 4 sets 10

DB Lateral Raises to finish them off - 4 sets 10

Then some ab work, haven't touched abs since April


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Today session, boulders!!

Seated Machine Press - stacked this, 136kg for 6.

Cable Lateral Raises - 4 sets 10

Standing Barbell Press SS DB Front Raises - 4 sets 10

Face Pulls - 4 sets 10

DB Lateral Raises to finish them off - 4 sets 10

Then some ab work, haven't touched abs since April


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Thought my pc was going bat sh1t for a minute, and I was having serious de ja vu with above posts :lol:

All looks good in here, ace watch, where you off on holiday?

I've been on lower carbs, and I'm nowhere near as bad as I thought I would be or have been in the past, actually finding it ok. Although once I start prep I'll no doubt be like 'I NEED CARBS' :angry: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Thought my pc was going bat sh1t for a minute, and I was having serious de ja vu with above posts :lol:
> 
> All looks good in here, ace watch, where you off on holiday?
> 
> I've been on lower carbs, and I'm nowhere near as bad as I thought I would be or have been in the past, actually finding it ok. Although once I start prep I'll no doubt be like 'I NEED CARBS' :angry: :lol:


Annoying forum! Haha.

Was going to Egypt but that got refunded thanks to ISIS  So off to Fuerteventura ?

I don't mind it, get the odd craving. Haha you will go prep mode crazy and wanna smash people's faces in for offering you a biscuit at work lol.

When are you looking to compete next?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ab's gonna be sore tomorrow dude haha


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep, I never get notifications when I post in here either, and checked my settings too, your journal's batsh1t!

Ahh cool, and you should get some sun too, lovely, have a wicked time!

Eeeek, not looking forward to that part of prep and the cravings, I reckon I'd take on a herd of buffalos just to have a lick of a biscuit crumb!

Hoping to compete in May if all goes to plan, bricking it big time but excited too!

And it wouldn't let me reply to your post so had to shut down the web page and not bother with the reply box. Hard work!!!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Keeks said:


> Yep, I never get notifications when I post in here either, and checked my settings too, your journal's batsh1t!
> 
> Ahh cool, and you should get some sun too, lovely, have a wicked time!
> 
> ...


 Speak to Lorian... its shite init.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Speak to Lorian... its shite init.


 I've just posted it in a thread about problems so fingers crossed. Ta!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Speak to Lorian... its shite init.


 And it let me reply to you! Just must be Telbor! :lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Keeks said:


> And it let me reply to you! Just must be Telbor! :lol:


 It seems to just be Telbor and FelonE for me


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Keeks said:


> And it let me reply to you! Just must be Telbor! :lol:


 I think's it may be because he's using Tapatalk emoticons.

I'll create a new thread now in the About UK-Muscle section where we can test it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> A1243R said:
> 
> 
> > 20 minutes ago, A1243R said: Speak to Lorian... its shite init.
> ...


Helloooo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Yep, I never get notifications when I post in here either, and checked my settings too, your journal's batsh1t!
> 
> Ahh cool, and you should get some sun too, lovely, have a wicked time!
> 
> ...


It's quite annoying isn't it!!

A bit of sun is what I need to recharge these batteries haha

Pmsl, you wouldn't have the energy to take on that herd!! 

Don't brick it, you've nailed prep before so you can do it again. You've always looked awesome come contest time, so good luck!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning, last session of the week done and I'm done in this week!

Went to the cinema to watch Black Mass last night, would recommend it 

Got in bed at 12.15, up at 5.45 haha. Tired!!

Chest and Biceps today.

Cable Presses to warm up - 3 sets 10

Cable Flys - 4 sets 10

DB Bench Press - 4 sets, 10,10,10,8

DB Flys - 3 sets 12

Bicep Incline Curls - 3 Sets 8

Standing Barbell Curls - 3 sets 10 into dropset

Standing DB Hammer Curls - 3 sets 10

Cable Single Arm Curls.

Done.

Superdrol is going in, day 3 and all is well. Pump is picking up and veins are creeping out.... Another week it should be in full flow with the test and mast


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I couldn't get into that film, was ok but just lacked something for me.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> I couldn't get into that film, was ok but just lacked something for me.


I liked it, enjoyed the violence haha


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> It's quite annoying isn't it!!
> 
> A bit of sun is what I need to recharge these batteries haha
> 
> ...


 Sun does everyone a bit of good, especially with all this awful weather, roll on summer!!

Maybe I wouldn't have the energy but I reckon I could take them on if my cravings were bad enough, and triple pre-workout dropped, that herd would be running scared! 

Ahh thank you. Think its cos it's been over two years since I last competed, and back then prep was like a way of life for me so it's scary now I'm a bit more relaxed.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > It's quite annoying isn't it!!
> ...


Probably move abroad when I'm old haha. Don't mind the cold but it's bloody depressing 

You'll soon find that sweet spot again with meals and training! Bet you make it look easy.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning. Chest and Biceps tonight 

Not a bad weekend, nothing major. A few treats in terms of carbs, but didn't over indulge by a long shot! Dropping water daily, maybe the odd oz of fat haha

Soon as I'm back off holiday and during it.... Surplus calories!!!

Have a good one.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest and biceps done, went this morning as was tired last night haha. Long day at work doing budget crap!

Anyway....

Incline press - 4 sets 10 into drop set

Cable flys - 4 sets 10 into drop set

Flat bench - 4 sets 10 into failure set

Low pulley flys - 6 sets 10

Biceps - various bits haha

Bloody starving all day long, no carbs, December, work fuddles and Christmas dinners doesn't help lol

But I look in good shape so can't grumble.

Cinema later, gonna watch Krampus. Scary Xmas film apparently. We'll see 

Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Back and Tri's done, was a good session.

That is all.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies,

Really not feeling lifting at the moment, feels more like a chore the eating and training. So until after my holiday im just going to go when I feel like it and eat what I fancy - to a point haha

Haven't jabbed in a week so I'll taper that off and just do a little test every 10 days, joining a new gym next week to start using it from January. It's owned by a guy called Andy Jones who was a competitive body builder up till 2011, so it's got some proper good kit in there. Plus I know a couple of lads who train there - one being 6ft4 and 23 stone off season lol

Breakfast today.... Chicken and salami, lunch.... Chicken, dinner.... Chicken, spuds and veggies. Thug life


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Really not feeling lifting at the moment, feels more like a chore the eating and training. So until after my holiday im just going to go when I feel like it and eat what I fancy - to a point haha
> 
> ...


 Sometimes thats needed isnt it mate. Im really pushing to get my head back in at the moment but still not enjoying it 100%

Do you finish for Xmas tomorrow?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Morning ladies,
> ...


Yeah, just need to press reset.

I finish Tuesday at lunch time, back on the 7th of Jan though


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah, just need to press reset.
> 
> I finish Tuesday at lunch time, back on the 7th of Jan though


 @Lorian im not getting these quotes again... something is right. I think it may be something to do with the journal section...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shoulders and arms done in, elbows are in bits..... Never had this before. I'll blame the man flu haha

Have a good day!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Rest weekend! Not done much, chilled, wrapped presents, not eaten enough....the usual.

Watched Star Wars, was ok.

Chest and Biceps tomorrow, join new gym Tuesday after work (finish early that day) but doing back and Tri's in the morning.

That's about it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning, last day of work! Then 15 days of no emails and no calls haha.

Should be done for 2pm ish today.

Chest and Biceps yesterday, nothing major to report.

Back and Triceps, tried a bit of BOR see how back was. Didn't really feel that nice lol. Bloody back injuries eh!!

Apart from that it was a good session, I was done in.

Anyway, have a good one ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening sluts,

Joined new place today, proper gym.










Have eaten just 3 tins of soup since Tuesday afternoon, so follow pic is me training on 600 calories haha










That is all!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Evening sluts,
> 
> Joined new place today, proper gym.
> 
> ...


 Looking great mate how much weight you put on this cycle?

Take it your now cutting with them silly cals


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Evening sluts,
> ...


Having been bulking for well over a month now mate, just maintenance cals then I've been a little under the weather this week haha

Force feeding tomorrow


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Having been bulking for well over a month now mate, just maintenance cals then I've been a little under the weather this week haha
> 
> Force feeding tomorrow


 Well your looking big and in good condition.

Have a good Xmas ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Evening sluts,
> 
> Joined new place today, proper gym.
> 
> ...


Gym looks cool. Looking good there Rob me old mucker....soup gains.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Having been bulking for well over a month now mate, just maintenance cals then I've been a little under the weather this week haha
> ...


Thanks mate! You too, have a good un with the wife and kids


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Evening sluts,Joined new place today, proper gym.
> ...


It's spot on mate. Owned by this guy....










All sorts of machines there, crazy stuff. Loads for back and loads for legs, can't wait to crack on in the new year!!

Soup ftw


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Gym looks a good one, should do you good!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Smashed a back and biceps session out earlier, awesome place for choice of kit!

Spoilt for choice haha

Seated Cable Rows

Seated Machine Rows

Lat Pull Downs

Pull Overs

T-Bar Rows

Two types of seated preacher curls - one has EZ bar fixing the other is like a V bar. Both awesome to hit them!

Then some DB work to wrap up.

Smashed the carbs in yesterday. Wasn't fussed....

A few weetabix

Large Chicken Legend meal 

Pulled pork enchiladas, chicken breast, sweet potato fries, normal fries at Chiquitos 

Large ice cream sundae covered in hot choc sauce and brownies at the cinema, large Sprite and large sweet popcorn haha 

Today it's chicken and spuds, lots of water, lots of vit c, maybe a cheeky bbq chicken and cheese toastie  Fly Wednesday lunch, can't wait!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Hope you've had a good XMAS fella. Looking good the other day :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Hope you've had a good XMAS fella. Looking good the other day :thumb:


It's been awesome mate, spoilt rotten haha. Only hiccup was yesterday when I had to sort my sisters husband out, threw him out her house lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> A1243R said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you've had a good XMAS fella. Looking good the other day :thumb:
> ...


Festive fun haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > A1243R said:
> ...


Oh yeah great coming home to some cùnts trying to ruin stuff.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies,

Last session of 2015 done!! Shoulders and Triceps.

Lots of presses, was in bits. Triceps ruined to the point they could have exploded haha

Pre workout some weetabix, coffee and some SD with arginine.

Post workout loads of chicken, 2 slices of wholemeal bread.

Just gotta pack a few more bits then chill for the rest of the day


----------



## SiVoy86 (Oct 18, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > TELBOR said:
> ...


Is that pro fitness clay cross ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Is that pro fitness clay cross ?

Certainly is mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Evening sluts,
> 
> Joined new place today, proper gym.
> 
> ...


 looking good mate, gym looks good to


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Evening sluts,
> ...


Cheers mate, fly back tomorrow and ready to smash the gym!! Haha.

Hope you had a good Xmas and New Year!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Cheers mate, fly back tomorrow and ready to smash the gym!! Haha.
> 
> Hope you had a good Xmas and New Year!


 yes mate I did for once, back to it now been away for too long


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers mate, fly back tomorrow and ready to smash the gym!! Haha.
> ...


Good lad! All injuries cleared up now?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Good lad! All injuries cleared up now?


 yes and no, I can db shoulder press now but my left is very weak when tired and my arm tends to go backwards so a pain in the arse but again have been away for some time so just have to build up slowly


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Good lad! All injuries cleared up now?
> ...


Maybe stay of DBs for a while longer and stick to a smiths machine to help the load.... That's what I'd do


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Maybe stay of DBs for a while longer and stick to a smiths machine to help the load.... That's what I'd do


 funny enough that's what i've just started to do, I have had to really think about movement since the tear so been changing allot of exercises to try and get round the pain and make my shoulders strong again


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Dai Jones said:
> 
> 
> > TELBOR said:
> ...


I use the plate loaded machine now rather than dbs


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

FelonE said:


> I use the plate loaded machine now rather than dbs


 yes good call, see how I get on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

So I'm back!!!

Happy to be home, bit of sun is great but I do miss the routine of life haha

Week of eating pure crap sees an 8lb gain.

Work today and tomorrow, too much to catch up on so gym can wait till Monday now.

Food shopping later as I need to stock up, usual plan.... "Lean" bulk. Circa 3300-3500 cals a day.

Something like this;

Oats, whey, egg whites (work meal)

Chicken, wholemeal wrap, salad (work meal)

Red/white meat, spuds (work meal)

Oats and whey (work meal)

Pre workout (with BCAA's & fast acting carbs)

Intra (BCAA's & fast acting carbs)

Post - whey, egg whites, fast acting carbs

Chicken, spuds, veggies

Been cruising a while now, well 4 weeks plus, had the SD before Xmas, good tbh, strength was up.

New cycle will start in 2 weeks, dead simple.... Test. That's it.

Training I'm going to attempt legs again, back still isn't 100%, far from it so going to take it easy and belt up too!!

Split will be, chest, back, legs, shoulders, arms.

All will have basic compound lifts in there - with the exception of back (no deads) lol.

That's it.

Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning, must have needed my sleep as I overlaid today haha

Cooked food off last night for today after a little shop at Aldi, love that place.

£20.50p shop got me....

3.75kg of chicken thighs

2kg shoulder of pork (pulled pork)

1kg Oats

1.5kg Muesli

Raisins

6kg White and Sweet Spuds

Pack of wholemeal wraps

That near enough covers a weeks work meals


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Morning, must have needed my sleep as I overlaid today haha
> 
> Cooked food off last night for today after a little shop at Aldi, love that place.
> 
> ...


 Are the chicken thighs at aldi boneless yeah?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, must have needed my sleep as I overlaid today haha
> ...


They do a boneless one but I buy the one that isn't, cheaper and I just rip it all off the bone once it cooled down


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> They do a boneless one but I buy the one that isn't, cheaper and I just rip it all off the bone once it cooled down


 Fair enough mate.

How are you cooking it mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > They do a boneless one but I buy the one that isn't, cheaper and I just rip it all off the bone once it cooled down
> ...


Actifryer mate  Sprinkle of Nando dry rub and away you go !


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Actifryer mate    Sprinkle of *Nando dry rub* and away you go !


 Where do you get this from buddy of you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bornagod said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Actifryer mate  Sprinkle of _*Nando dry rub*_ and away you go !
> ...


All supermarkets do them, 90p a pop


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

me likey very nicey


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

you buy fresh or frozen chicken?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bigjons said:


> you buy fresh or frozen chicken?


Both tbh mate, frozen from farmfoods - 3.5kg for £10.

Fresh from local butchers is 5kg for £19.

Buy chicken thighs for my evening meals, £1.50 for 750g (get about 400g of those once cooked and stripped)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Yesterday's delivery...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Yesterday's delivery...


 How come you switched to wc from apollo?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday's delivery...
> ...


Fancied a change, test only cycle so a couple of these will do.

Last time I used WC it didn't agree with me, if it doesn't again I'll get some Apollo ?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Fancied a change, test only cycle so a couple of these will do.
> 
> Last time I used WC it didn't agree with me, if it doesn't again I'll get some Apollo


 I liked what I used from wc and I liked the 20mg vials. I was gonna go a gram of sust this cycle but decided on giving npp ago again but not so crazy on the cals

I started sust/npp yesterday, over a week late but been well ill for ages. first day back in the gym for nearly a month too so got a lot of catching up to do. Feel and look like sh1t atm


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Proper sized bottle that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Fancied a change, test only cycle so a couple of these will do.
> ...


Yeah you had a rough one didn't you, when I've used WC it's been good for results but killer pip from the carrier oil lol

NPP worked will for you, I have a few vials here not touched


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Proper sized bottle that


Good aren't they


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Both tbh mate, frozen from farmfoods - 3.5kg for £10.
> 
> Fresh from local butchers is 5kg for £19.
> 
> Buy chicken thighs for my evening meals, £1.50 for 750g (get about 400g of those once cooked and stripped)


 5kg for £19 is really good mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Both tbh mate, frozen from farmfoods - 3.5kg for £10.
> ...


Yeah it is, can't grumble.

Ready for first session back today!! Probably lifting cotton buds


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Yesterday's delivery...


First test I ever tried!!! Power stuff probably my favourite.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday's delivery...
> ...


Soon see haha! Hope you're well buddy.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies.

Trained last night as planned, Jesus I felt small and natty haha. 90% juiced off their tits!

Some really bad examples of gear abuse though, not a single AI used in most cases. Moon faces, slits for eyes in one case his face was so bloated and spots.... Jesus.

A few lads looked awesome though, quite a few competitors train there so good for motivation etc

I trained chest, shoulders and triceps.

I'll be doing PPL 6 days a week, need to make progress and hit everything twice.... That's the plan anyway.

Food all good, circa 3500 cals. Minimal fats.

Will look like this most days....

100g Granola, 100ml egg whites, 200ml milk, 50g whey

Wholemeal wrap, 150g chicken, fat free mayo

200g chicken/pork. 300g Potatoes.

Pre workout - liquid gels from Bulk Powders at the moment.

Intra - 20g BCAA's, 50g dextrose, 10g creatine

Post - 50g whey, 100g dextrose

300g sweet potatoes, 250-300g chicken, 200ml egg whites

100g Greek Yog, 30g oats, 20g raisins.

Easy. Could add something mid afternoon but don't need to yet


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

how did you get on with the liquid gels


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> how did you get on with the liquid gels


Taste nice lol

Probably not wise to have them at 6pm if you want an early night! Can't say it was very over powering tbh mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Diet looks spot on mate, not too complicated and not boring


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Diet looks spot on mate, not too complicated and not boring


Dead straight forward to follow, get a little bloated at night but that's from having the intra and post shakes then all the spuds, chicken, yoghurt and oats in about 1 hour 30


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Last nights session;

Pull.

Dead Lifts - Didn't go past 100kg, was belted up too. Last few didn't feel great but got to ease back into them!

Chin ups - 3 sets of 8

Seated Rows - 3 sets of 10

Preacher Curls - 5 sets of 10

Wide Grip Rows - 3 sets of 10

Chest is in bits from Monday so that's good.

Tonight it's legs, belt will be used again as I attempt to squat!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Both tbh mate, frozen from farmfoods - 3.5kg for £10.
> 
> Fresh from local butchers is 5kg for £19.
> 
> Buy chicken thighs for my evening meals, £1.50 for 750g (get about 400g of those once cooked and stripped)


 If that ever goes tits up there's a wholesale meat suppliers in clay cross near tescos that do 5kg for 20 squids  if it's not the place you get it from now lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

dumdum said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Both tbh mate, frozen from farmfoods - 3.5kg for £10.
> ...


It's one in Stonebroom mate but that's a back up next to Tesco lol

Surrounded by meat wholesale aren't we


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

You've grown loads since I last came on here! fu**ing hell. Honestly didn't think that was you in the pic you posted below the gym one. Shocked!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You still struggling with back a bit mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Evening sluts,
> 
> Joined new place today, proper gym.
> 
> ...


 really come on mate nice one <3 <3 <3


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> You've grown loads since I last came on here! fu**ing hell. Honestly didn't think that was you in the pic you posted below the gym one. Shocked!


Haha, good lighting mate  But thanks.

How are you keeping?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> You still struggling with back a bit mate?


Getting better each week mate and today I expected pain, but just DOMs so I'm happy it's recovering!! Desk posture has helped the most if I'm honest, really made an effort to sit correctly lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Evening sluts,
> ...


Thanks *****. Few more years I'll look like I lift haha!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Thanks *****. Few more years I'll look like I lift haha!


 u do mate nice one <3


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Looking good mate!

Ps - I like the hulk wall art at your gym :cool2:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Both tbh mate, frozen from farmfoods - 3.5kg for £10.
> 
> Fresh from local butchers is 5kg for £19.
> 
> Buy chicken thighs for my evening meals, £1.50 for 750g (get about 400g of those once cooked and stripped)


 I prefer frozen for some reason it tastes better lol and softer to chew on......nice in a curry like.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ohh_danielson said:


> Looking good mate!
> 
> Ps - I like the hulk wall art at your gym :cool2:


Cheers mate 

Haha, cool isn't it!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mal said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Both tbh mate, frozen from farmfoods - 3.5kg for £10.
> ...


I've not had any bad frozen stuff from farmfoods tbh, can't grumble!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning,

Legs done last night. First session since September!

Barbell Squats

Leg Press

Leg Curls

Leg Extensions

Hack Squats

Calf Raises

Didn't go heavy on squats and press didn't want to put to much pressure on my lower back. Extensions and curls as heavy as possible to reach 10 reps.

Stumbled out the gym haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning,
> 
> Legs done last night. First session since September!
> 
> ...


 Doing well mate,looking hench too :thumb


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Morning,
> ...


Cheers mate, need to catch up with you!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning, legs..... They're in bits lol

Rest day yesterday. Back on push tonight 

Food has been all good, nothing missed so the 3500 cals has been fine.

Feeling and looking good, bit of bloat towards the end of the day and that's it.

WC has gone in this week, 4ml haha. So 1g of test.

Which sounds a lot but given its a one compound cycle it's not all that bad is it.

Work is picking up nicely, except one of my staff is leaving FFS so gotta spend time recruiting then training all over again, getting well rewarded at the moment though so can't grumble tbh

Have a good one you lot!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Evening sluts,
> 
> Joined new place today, proper gym.
> 
> ...


 Mate....... i havent checked in your journal for a while but there is some serious progress going on here, the nice thing is you look leaner too. Proper impressed!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Evening sluts,
> ...


Cheers mate, felt like a wasted year tbh. More to come for 2016!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@TELBOR, defo grown a lot mate, looking good. Well done.

@Chelsea you never put any nice comments in my log mate, I'm always posting inspirational messages in yours, just the other day in fact


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> @TELBOR, defo grown a lot mate, looking good. Well done.
> 
> @Chelsea you never put any nice comments in my log mate, I'm always posting inspirational messages in yours, just the other day in fact


 Hahahaha! Yea yours really spur me on........to cut myself! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> @TELBOR, defo grown a lot mate, looking good. Well done.
> 
> @Chelsea you never put any nice comments in my log mate, I'm always posting inspirational messages in yours, just the other day in fact


Cheers mate, slowly slowly


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, good lighting mate    But thanks.
> 
> How are you keeping?


 No mate, you look incredible. Well done. Chest looks really thick n shoulders are big and round. I'm good thanks. Been slacking at gym for months so trying to get back into it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, good lighting mate  But thanks.
> ...


 No mate, you look incredible. Well done. Chest looks really thick n shoulders are big and round. I'm good thanks. Been slacking at gym for months so trying to get back into it.

Appreciated the comments mate, chest still needs work. Only really seem to connect with flys :-/ Pressing I never get that connection.

You better young man! Last years progress was awesome.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, good lighting mate  But thanks.
> ...


 No mate, you look incredible. Well done. Chest looks really thick n shoulders are big and round. I'm good thanks. Been slacking at gym for months so trying to get back into it.

Ffs don't give him a big head lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> No mate, you look incredible. Well done. Chest looks really thick n shoulders are big and round. I'm good thanks. Been slacking at gym for months so trying to get back into it.
> 
> Ffs don't give him a big head lol


 I couldn't resist!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

TELBOR said:


> Evening sluts,
> 
> Joined new place today, proper gym.
> 
> ...


 Looking pretty chiselled there Robbo. Quite like the dry look myself! Nice work


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Evening sluts,
> ...


 Looking pretty chiselled there Robbo. Quite like the dry look myself! Nice work

Cheers mate, was after a little 2 week cal deficit for holiday over the new year


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You dont need to train legs, you lucky bastard haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> You dont need to train legs, you lucky bastard haha


Do lol still wobbling from Wednesday


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ello roblet, you look flipping awesome. Those delts! Phwoaaarrrr. Lurrrrvleeee.

Have a great day mister.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ello roblet, you look flipping awesome. Those delts! Phwoaaarrrr. Lurrrrvleeee.
> 
> Have a great day mister.


Haha, those were acquired from a friend by the name of Mr T.Ren 

Thanks Flubs, you too!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies,

Push session done Friday night, can't remember it exactly but chest is still sore and delts killed all weekend haha

Added in Soreen bread (Malt Loaf) for mid afternoon snack - 5 slices. 300 cals ish, 60g carbs, 1.5g fats.

Nothing else to report.

Have a good one!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pull session last night,

Seated HS Rows

Overhead HS Pull Overs

Seated Cable Row

Shrugs

Close Grip Pulldowns

Preachers Curls

DB Hammer Curls

DB Alternate Curls

Done, great pump. Have a stinking cold so crap sleep :-/

Never mind! Off to look at a new car after work. TT has been fun but it's not that practical at times lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Pull session last night,
> 
> Seated HS Rows
> 
> ...


 What car you looking at fella?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Pull session last night,
> 
> Seated HS Rows
> 
> ...


 you don't come across as the TT type of guy


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Love Soreen!! Not had it for ages.

What car dude? If it's Audi......


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Pull session last night,
> ...


 What car you looking at fella?

Scirocco mate, GT TDI or a TSI.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Pull session last night,
> ...


 you don't come across as the TT type of guy 

Haha, it's a spot on car. 225bhp, small and has an Audi BAM engine so bullet proof


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Love Soreen!! Not had it for ages.
> 
> What car dude? If it's Audi......


Me too. Enjoyed it yesterday!! Lol

As above mate, VW. Was looking at A3's just price starts to fly up when you want a few extras lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Lack of updates last week, bit run down with a cold so didn't train much. Did Monday, Friday and Saturday haha.

All good now, so back in business. Didn't miss any meals last week so that was a bonus.

Did push Friday night, pull Saturday morning. Push was decent, some things felt light lol

Day 14 of Test only, so popped some in my right cheek this morning.

No pip from this WC so that's a bonus!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Lack of updates last week, bit run down with a cold so didn't train much. Did Monday, Friday and Saturday haha.
> 
> ...


 Looks light its going well for you mate! What weight you at now?

Did you get a car sorted in the end?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all,
> ...


 Looks light its going well for you mate! What weight you at now?

Did you get a car sorted in the end?

Haven't weighed in this week. Will do tomorrow 

Nah. Went on Saturday to look at an A3 and a Scirroco, sales man was a nob so I just walked mid sentence lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Looks light its going well for you mate! What weight you at now?
> 
> Did you get a car sorted in the end?
> 
> ...


 You going brand new or second hand mate?

You running any orals at the minute?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Looks light its going well for you mate! What weight you at now?
> ...


 You going brand new or second hand mate?

You running any orals at the minute?

2nd hand, couple of years old. Would never buy brand new, wasting money on extras lol

Not even going to look now haha, can't be bothered with the people!

None mate, may have some blue hearts mid/end of the blast to spice it up


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning,

Smashed a push session out last night, was decent. Great pump!

Flat Bench - 110kg for 8 (5 sets in total)

Seated Shoulder Press - 100kg for 8 (4 sets in total)

Cable Flys - 5 sets, last one till failure

DB lateral raises - 4 sets, last one till failure

Dips - 4 sets, all to failure

Tricep, 5 different cable movements, 20 reps each. Rested between, then 100 reps straight through all movements. PUMPED 

13st 12lb this morning, slowly creeping back up.

That'll do. Have a good one!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Alright Telbor,

Was it you i was speaking to ages ago (about 8 months or so?) about protein flapjacks that you made? And i attempted to make them, which was a disaster... sure i posted the pic in your journal lol...

Anyways, i think i am going to attempt it again, Danielsons protein flapjacks MKII lol... going though a phase of trying a few recipes that I will probs share in my journal and it brought back bad memories of the flapjacks lol... so I might be asking for your advice again


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ohh_danielson said:


> Alright Telbor,
> 
> Was it you i was speaking to ages ago (about 8 months or so?) about protein flapjacks that you made? And i attempted to make them, which was a disaster... sure i posted the pic in your journal lol...
> 
> Anyways, i think i am going to attempt it again, Danielsons protein flapjacks MKII lol... going though a phase of trying a few recipes that I will probs share in my journal and it brought back bad memories of the flapjacks lol... so I might be asking for your advice again


Pmsl

Yes I remember your failed attempt


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

Legs done last night and a little biceps.

Hobbling today, so all good


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Yes I remember your failed attempt


 Well get ready for another fail haha. Hoping to try it next week!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ohh_danielson said:


> Well get ready for another fail haha. Hoping to try it next week!


I may have a dabble, but just carb loaded ones haha !!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

@ohh_danielson have a look at Scooby snacks protein flapjack/bars... Only one I've ever made that tasted ok 

@TELBOR I will come over once I've hammered stronglifts for another ten weeks or so when I switch to ppl for a leg session  just nailed an extra large chicken tikka/lamb shish from clay cross kebab house  ps yes I have had a name change


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

superdrol said:


> @ohh_danielson have a look at Scooby snacks protein flapjack/bars... Only one I've ever made that tasted ok
> 
> @TELBOR I will come over once I've hammered stronglifts for another ten weeks or so when I switch to ppl for a leg session  just nailed an extra large chicken tikka/lamb shish from clay cross kebab house  ps yes I have had a name change


Lol dirty bàstard!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies, busy weekend! Didn't stop lol

Car was collected Saturday, got a bit more than I paid for it 6 months ago - I'm a good sales man 

Food haul, loads of meat from wholesalers. Can't up load pic as UKM and Tapa is pants!

10kg Chicken Breasts

5kg Ribs

10x 8oz Sirloin

Burgers - 1/2lb ones, 1/4lb ones and then some flavoured ones

Mix Grill Packs(steak, gammon, sausage, black pudding, chicken)

Feel ok with progress - never happy haha. Piling food in as and when I can. Scales not budging that much tbh.

Staying quite lean too. Anyway, today's first 2 meals....

200g Muesli

300ml Milk

100ml Egg Whites

2 scoops whey

200ml Milk

2 wholemeal toast

Half tin of beans 

1500 cals. 100g Protein, 220g carbs, 25g fats.

Have a good one!!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning ladies, busy weekend! Didn't stop lol
> 
> Car was collected Saturday, got a bit more than I paid for it 6 months ago - I'm a good sales man
> 
> ...


 Thats nearly as much as im on in a day at the min.

pr**k lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning ladies, busy weekend! Didn't stop lol
> 
> Car was collected Saturday, got a bit more than I paid for it 6 months ago - I'm a good sales man
> 
> ...


 Fair big breakfast then! You drink the egg whites or cook em?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> Fair big breakfast then! You drink the egg whites or cook em?


 Drink them mate, throw them in with milk and whey. Cook them at night, 200ml in the microwave 



mrwright said:


> Thats nearly as much as im on in a day at the min.
> 
> pr**k lol


 Cutting..... Bad times!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Decent back session last night, stayed off dead and BOR though - back has been niggling this last week 

However, it won't stop me haha!

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 set till failure

Seated HS Row (Single Arm) - 4 sets, up to 50kg a side, 10,10,8,6

Close Grip Pull Downs - 4 sets 10,10,8,6

Shrugs (Machine) - 3 sets 12

Bicep work to wrap up, DB Alternate Curls, Bar Cable Curls

Happy with how I look at the moment, seem to be stuck scales wise but body comp is all good.

Finally nailed down a date for full sleeve to be done! 8 weeks time, then lots of pain lol

Food wise, all good yesterday. 3984 cals according to MFP, i'll say 4k  (270g Protein, 525g Carbs, 75g Fats)

Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Chesticles smashed last night!

HS Flat Chest Press - 110kg for 8

Low Pulley Cable Flys - 4 sets of 10

Seated Cable Flys - 4 set of 10 into failure set (Great Machine this, will try and get a pic)

Seated Chest Press - 4 sets, 12,10,8,6 into failure set

Then some tricep work to wrap up. Happy with progress, food is all good, rest is all good, sessions are spot on.

Blue Hearts arrive today/tomorrow - King of dbol haha. Can't wait to use these again, its been a good 2 years+ since using these, crazy pump, added some lovely size too.

More WC Test coming too, no pip this time which is perfect. Spot on gear, sex drive is through the roof and itchy nips lol Best use the adex EOD 

Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Right gluteus maximus , 2ml.

Shoulders tonight.

That is all.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Right gluteus maximus , 2ml.
> 
> Shoulders tonight.
> 
> That is all.


 Alright mate don't go on fvcks sake lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Morning ladies, busy weekend! Didn't stop lol
> 
> Car was collected Saturday, got a bit more than I paid for it 6 months ago - I'm a good sales man
> 
> ...


 Drop me a pm with wholesalers info, missus says the one near tesco is a bit shady, so I'm a bit reluctant to pull the pin and buy from them


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Drop me a pm with wholesalers info, missus says the one near tesco is a bit shady, so I'm a bit reluctant to pull the pin and buy from them


 Mainstream, Stonebroom. Cheap as chips lol

How's that


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Mainstream, Stonebroom. Cheap as chips lol
> 
> How's that


 Sound ta


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Shoulders and Triceps ruined last night. Literally couldn't use my arms properly last night lol

Great pump, had a few blue heart pre workout as they arrived along with the WC Test.

i'll be using 30mg of the dbol each day, minimum of 6 weeks.

Scales finally moving the right way, 200lbs yesterday. Food going in day in day out, can't grumble.

Full sleeve is all booked in, full day on the 1st of April, full day on the 29th of April. Possibly another half day needed to finish off after those 2 sessions. Can't wait!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Shoulders and Triceps ruined last night. Literally couldn't use my arms properly last night lol
> 
> ...


 Still got half a sleeve to finish myself, can't bring myself to get back in that chair again lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Plate said:


> Still got half a sleeve to finish myself, can't bring myself to get back in that chair again lol


 MTFU!

I don't enjoy it but have been booking and cancelling for over a year. Paid 50% this time so best go!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> MTFU!
> 
> I don't enjoy it but have been booking and cancelling for over a year. Paid 50% this time so best go!!


 Lol I have a full sleeve and half a sleeve, it's just a Grimm experience all round lol can't stand rock fm either and that's all my guy plays..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Plate said:


> Lol I have a full sleeve and half a sleeve, it's just a Grimm experience all round lol can't stand rock fm either and that's all my guy plays..


 Makes sense now.... Rock FM ffs :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies.

Good weekend for rest, Saturday was just a day of being horizontal, along with eating and a quick trip to Tesco. Watched a few films and that was it 

Sunday was food prep, ironing, went and got a Breville blender (more convenient than the Nutribullet) then out for a meal - pulled pork burrito  followed by Zoolander 2 at the cinema. Penelope Cruz...... *drool* :blush:

Chest, Tri's and Shoulders tonight. Back and Biceps if its full of people doing chest though haha.

Food wise, all good. Today and this week;

Meal 1 - 4 Pancakes (ready made, just heat up) with Jam - Swapped with Muesli this week.

Meal 2 - 2 Wholemeal Toast, Beans, 100ml Egg White, 200ml Milk, 2 Scoops Whey, 5g Beetroot Extract

Meal 3 - 1x Cinnamon and Raisin Bagel, 30g Whole Earth PB

Meal 4 - 200g Pasta, 300g Chicken

Meal 5 - Same as Meal 3

Pre workout - 15g BCAA's, 50g Dextrose, 5g Tyrosine

Intra - @GoNutrition AminoGo, 100g Dextrose

Post - 30g PeptoPro, 50g Dextrose

Meal 6 - Giant Yorkshire Pudding, 4 Pork Sausages (Butchers) and 150g Mash with gravy HAHA! Different meal each night here, saves it getting boring!

Meal 7 - 250g Greek Yog, 30g Oats, table spoon of Honey

That's it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ladies,

Smashed Chest last night, nice and tender now 

HS Incline Press - 100kg for 10

Seated Cable Flys - 4 sets of 10

Low Pulley Flys - 4 sets of 10

Seated Chest Press - 3 set of 8

HS Flat Press - 3 sets till failure

Tricep Rope Push Downs - 3 sets 12

Straight Bar Push Downs - 3 sets 10 into drop set

Done, great pump, looking good if i say so myself!

Weight today, 14st 5lbs. Think i can hit 15st in the next two weeks.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning,

Back and Bi's done last night.

2ml Test 250 in each delt this morning, easier to do it all at once on one day than splitting it. Dbol is doing it thing already, really do love it. Makes me feel good along with the pump and scales creeping up haha

HS Overhead Pullovers - 4 set 10

Close Grip Pulldowns - 3 sets 10

Seated HS Row - 4 sets 10,8,6,6

Seated Close Grip Row - 3 sets 10

Cable Straight Bar Curls - 3 sets 10, slow and squeezed into drop set

DB Hammer Curls - 3 sets 15

Preacher Curls - 3 set 10, 8, 6

Done


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just skimmed through your journal for a quick catch up.

Looking good there mate, you must be very pleased with your recent results.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just skimmed through your journal for a quick catch up.
> 
> Looking good there mate, you must be very pleased with your recent results.


 Morning mate, yeah really happy with recent progress and gaining well so far this year!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies, rested up last night. Was proper tired!

Closed my eyes just after 7pm.... woke up when my alarm went off at 6.15am haha. Needed it!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You on a lean bulk ready for summer then mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> You on a lean bulk ready for summer then mate?


 Just a bulk haha, staying quite lean tbh. Going to continue till end of April then reign it in a little, but not too much as i don't want to be yo-yoing the scales this year!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Shoulders were in absolute bits last night. You know its a good one when you can't hold the steering wheel on the way home lol

Seated HS Shoulder Press - 60kg a side for 8

Seated Lateral Raises - 4 sets 10

Seated Shoulder Press - Plate Loaded - 4 sets 10

DB Lateral Raises - 4 sets 15,12,10,8

Rope Face Pulls - 3 sets 12

Tricep work, Rope Pull Downs, Straight Bar Pull Downs, Straight Bar Push Downs, Single Arm Pull Downs

Wrecked.

Dbol is kicking in lovely, pumps are great, back pumps no so great haha

Away for the weekend with the Mrs, should be good. Nice hotel, booked a place to eat that is always busy so that was booked weeks ago lol. Got her some Vivienne Westwood stuff, a card from Moonpig lol, 50 roses and some personalised chocs from Cadburys 

This weekends diet..... food, anything, just lots of food!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Shoulders were in absolute bits last night. You know its a good one when you can't hold the steering wheel on the way home lol
> 
> ...


 This a new Mrs now mate yeah?

Where you living now?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> This a new Mrs now mate yeah?
> 
> Where you living now?


 Same one for the last 6 months mate, what do you take me for lol

Still at parents, set myself a goal to save £20k in 18 months and take advantage of the first time buyers ISA, you get 25% on top (capped at £3k)

Already know what i can get mortgage wise etc but just want a nice deposit going down!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Same one for the last 6 months mate, what do you take me for lol
> 
> Still at parents, set myself a goal to save £20k in 18 months and take advantage of the first time buyers ISA, you get 25% on top (capped at £3k)
> 
> Already know what i can get mortgage wise etc but just want a nice deposit going down!


 Well you know what i mean ahha. Its the new one from when you split up with the old one ahah!

ahh got you, good goign £20k mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Well you know what i mean ahha. Its the new one from when you split up with the old one ahah!
> 
> ahh got you, good goign £20k mate


 Haha, yeah still the same new one mate 

Should be a breeze, outgoings are my mobile phone and money for my girls. Rest is disposable, so i'm in a good place to stash some away.

Maybe i should buy some growth and smash 20iu a day and see what happens LOL


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't earn £20k in 18 months :lol:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Adz said:


> I don't earn £20k in 18 months :lol:


 Same! That'd take me 12 months of 7 days a week, 12 hours a day, solid. That's if the overtime was even available, which it usually isn't.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> I don't earn £20k in 18 months :lol:


 I'm sure you do mate! You work for zee germans lol



sen said:


> Same! That'd take me 12 months of 7 days a week, 12 hours a day, solid. That's if the overtime was even available, which it usually isn't.


 Thought about G4P? HAHA


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening all,

Mental week at work and in general. Training has suffered!

But i've managed to get Chest, Back, Shoulders, Tri's and Bi's done  Going to try and get a session in tomorrow too.

Haven't weighed in this week either lol Feel good and look decent, so that'll do.

Should be a good week next week, best get smashing the food in with this dbol and test!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Nice weekend with the kids and mrs  Monday and its 1ml in each bicep haha, fancied a change.

Got in a saturday session to make up for the busy week, back in business today.

Chest or Back later, depends on how many are doing chest lol

Mrs is joining my place tonight, she want's to start lifting weights with the cardio too.

Have a good one!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

TELBOR said:


> Same one for the last 6 months mate, what do you take me for lol
> 
> Still at parents, set myself a goal to save £20k in 18 months and take advantage of the first time buyers ISA, you get 25% on top (capped at £3k)
> 
> Already know what i can get mortgage wise etc but just want a nice deposit going down!


 After the initial grand you can only save 200 a month to get the 25% mate. So it'll be a long haul


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> After the initial grand you can only save 200 a month to get the 25% mate. So it'll be a long haul


 That's why i have more than one open


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Yet another busy week - meaning I haven't even been to the gym! So tonight its going to be a push session to catch up.

Job role is changing by the looks of it, got a meeting today. All goes to plan its a pay rise haha, well deserved imo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello ladies,

All is well. Training, diet and all that jazz is good.

Getting stronger which is nice, 120kg for 8 on bench monday which is good for me lol

Legs tonight.

Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon all,

Still ticking along nicely. Nothing to report, food all good, little bit of man flu but that's about passed and jabbed this morning with a few blue hearts on the side 

getting quite a few "you're getting bigger" comments so I'm happy with that.

All in all happy with progress.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies,

Body is in bits haha, solid session Monday on chest and biceps, will be back and triceps today. Man flu still lingering which is annoying, apart from that its all good.

I'll try and do some update pics this weekend or next week - if i remember


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Are you training legs again yet?

Not that you need to you jammy bstard :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Are you training legs again yet?
> 
> Not that you need to you jammy bstard :lol:


 Lol. I am mate, no squats though and not too heavy on leg press. Mainly ham curls and leg extensions tbh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

saturday morning arm session done, will hit legs and shoulders tomorrow 

Weight isn't changing much at all, body seems happy at 200lbs. So next week I'm changing diet up, more red meat, more fibre and fats.

Lets see!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon all,

Back and Biceps later. Did chest and shoulders Monday then legs yesterday. Feel in bits today! Haha.

Food has been all good, minimum of 3.5k cals a day. Lots of amino acids through the day in all the water I drink. Lots of protein and moderate carbs in and around training.

Feeling good, just need to see scales move a little to keep me sane lol.

Have a good one!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

what you weighing in at now?

u dont squat? even i squat mate and i have no knee caps :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You feeling good and strong even though scales not moving?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> what you weighing in at now?
> 
> u dont squat? even i squat mate and i have no knee caps :thumb:


 Floating between 195-205lbs mate.

I can't do oly bar squats with the slipped discs haha. Did hack squats though, keeps back nice and rigid  Your knees are fooked for life!! haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> You feeling good and strong even though scales not moving?


 Yes mate, 120kg on flat bench for 6 last night. 240kg on hack squat machine, its a good bit of kit. I'll take a snap as they're all different!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all, decent weekend for rest and recovery 

Did a few bits with the kids, shopping, ironing and all that jazz.

Watched all the Evan Centopani new videos with Animal this weekend, always like this guy and he keeps it simple. Doesn't spurt off BS and is very humble. Great physique too, only 2 years older than me haha

Diet remains the same,

4 Bacon

3 Whole Eggs

2 Burgen Bread

500g Greek Yog

250g Mince

150g Rice

50g Nuts

20g BCAA, 50g Dextrose

30g PeptoPro, 50g Dextrose

250g Chicken or Beef, 200g Potato, 2 Burgen 

30g BCAA's through the day with water.

That's it. Circa 3500 cals.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Oi Oi Rob, long time no speak


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Oi Oi Rob, long time no speak


 Hello young man! You well? Thought you'd quit haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Hello young man! You well? Thought you'd quit haha


 Yeah good thanks you? Nah haha i just haven't been on here for about 7 months, much harder to get on at work now they disabled Tapatalk and also can't hide display pics :thumbdown:

hopefully will be on more but not as much as before I'd imagine. I finally joined a proper gym! :clap:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Back and Biceps later. Did chest and shoulders Monday then legs yesterday. Feel in bits today! Haha.
> 
> ...


 Superdrol and sus/npp mate. Never gained this well before. Up to 209.3lbs after a week lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah good thanks you? Nah haha i just haven't been on here for about 7 months, much harder to get on at work now they disabled Tapatalk and also can't hide display pics :thumbdown:
> 
> hopefully will be on more but not as much as before I'd imagine. I finally joined a proper gym! :clap:


 Same tbh mate, doesn't work well on the mobile compared to TT. Can't follow what ive been posting in etc so its a chore to navigate imo.

Finally! Any good?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Superdrol and sus/npp mate. Never gained this well before. Up to 209.3lbs after a week lol


 Thinking about my next cycle already, Going to wrap this one up, and look to jump on again in May. Could be NPP.... most likely tren PMSL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Thinking about my next cycle already, Going to wrap this one up, and look to jump on again in May. Could be NPP.... most likely tren PMSL


 Fvck tren mate,keep it for cutting


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Back and Biceps done, it was chest monday and rammed. No biggie.

Seated Low Pulley Rows - 4 sets 10-8

Seated HS Row - 4 sets 10-6

Close Grip Pull Downs - 4 sets 12-10

Wide Grip Seated Rows - 4 set 10

Oly Bar BOR - 4 sets 10-8 (up to 115kg - no belt, felt a little painful tbh)

Preacher Curls - 4 sets 10 into dropset 10,10,10

Standing Cable Curls - 3 sets 12

Done. Was plenty, BOR and Deads still not an option unless going really light which is why seated movements are majority of my workout. Damn discs!! HaHa.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvck tren mate,keep it for cutting


 But i like it  Haha!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> But i like it  Haha!


 It's my favourite but she hates me gaining lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It's my favourite but she hates me gaining lol


 She's a slut


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> She's a slut


 A filthy dirty little slut..............but we love her


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Same tbh mate, doesn't work well on the mobile compared to TT. Can't follow what ive been posting in etc so its a chore to navigate imo.
> 
> Finally! Any good?


 Well you can go activity streams -> content I've posted in but it takes foreverrrrr to load -.-

yeah it's decent mate. It's a cheap private owned one, 24/7 but it's got all the stuff you need, plenty of machines and DB's which go up to 60-80kg if I remember correctly.

12.99 a month so can't complain


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Thinking about my next cycle already, Going to wrap this one up, and look to jump on again in May. Could be NPP.... most likely tren PMSL


 Why not cruise if you're going back on in May mate, or do you already?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> A filthy dirty little slut..............but we love her


 I do, she's always teasing me the whore!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Well you can go activity streams -> content I've posted in but it takes foreverrrrr to load -.-
> 
> yeah it's decent mate. It's a cheap private owned one, 24/7 but it's got all the stuff you need, plenty of machines and DB's which go up to 60-80kg if I remember correctly.
> 
> 12.99 a month so can't complain


 Well that sounds ideal mate!! mine is £20 9.45am - 9pm haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Drogon said:


> Why not cruise if you're going back on in May mate, or do you already?


 Sorry mate, i will be cruising. 250mg E10D  6 - 8 weeks like this.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Well that sounds ideal mate!! mine is £20 9.45am - 9pm haha


 Nice! I usually go around 8:30/9pm until 10/10:30pm, always dead lol and can just get home, shower and bed 

most 'health clubs' around here with pools, steam rooms and that wanted £50 a month lmao


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon all!

Chesticles and Triceps demolished last night. Was a good session.

Pre exhausted with Cable Flys

Seated Incline Press

Seated Flat Press

Cable Low Pulley

Cable High Pulley

Rope Pushdowns

V Bar Pushdowns

Straight Bar Pushdowns

Was good, Nice and tight today. Will do Shoulders and Arms tonight then off for a meal and cinema with Mrs as its her bday 

Little pic from last night, pre sunbed haha. Delts look decent so I'm happy lol









Have a good one ladies!!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking big and full lad.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Looking big and full lad.


 Cheers mate


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Chesticles and Triceps demolished last night. Was a good session.
> 
> ...


 Looking good mate....must of upped the creatine


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Looking good mate....must of upped the creatine


 Tapered up to 10g a week now mate...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Tapered up to 10g a week now mate...


 Good man


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Not much to report, usual stuff. Pushing along, diet 90% "clean", eating all meals prepped etc.

Did chest, shoulders and tri's last night. Gym was closed Monday and i'm out all day Friday for full sleeve in Manchester so only going 3 days this week.

Bench Press - 110kg for 6

High Pulley Cable Flys - 4 sets 10

Low Pulley Cable Flys - 1 set till failure

HS Shoulder Press - 110kg for 8 (getting quite strong on this)

Lateral Raise Machine - 4 sets 12

Tricep Straight Bar Pushdowns - 4 sets 12

Tricep Rope Pushdowns - 4 sets 10

Was a nice "heavy" session.

Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning sluts!

Its my Friday today haha 

Back and Biceps last night, was spot on. Back was in bits and left with what felt like 20" arms lol!

Dead lifts - 4 sets of 5

Hyper Extensions - 4 sets of 12

Lat Pull Downs - 4 sets of 10

Close Grip Low Pulley Rows - 4 sets 10

DB Hammer Curls - 3 sets 10

DB Alternate Curls - 3 sets of 10

Straight Bar Cable Curls - 4 sets 12

Rope Curls - 3 sets of failure

Done

PUMPED!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning sluts!
> 
> Its my Friday today haha
> 
> ...


 Fvxk me enough bicep exercises there mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvxk me enough bicep exercises there mate?


 Needed to nail them mate! Lagging behind delts and Tri's so a few more reps won't go amiss


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Needed to nail them mate! Lagging behind delts and Tri's so a few more reps won't go amiss


 Mine are too,when you've got decent delts/shoulders it really makes the biceps look worse lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice big session mate! Look

good in last pic too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Nice big session mate! Look
> 
> good in last pic too


 Cheers mate!

Did legs last night and a little tri's. Just had 1/3 of full sleeve done, lots of fun :-/


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Did legs last night and a little tri's. Just had 1/3 of full sleeve done, lots of fun :-/


 Pics of sleeve needed bud


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

No lifting this weekend, daughters bday and arm is healing haha.

Will go tonight and do legs see how I feel about doing any upper body from Tuesday onwards!

Weight is 14st 6lbs at the moment, trying to jump it up so added in half a serving of Serious Mass with milk (700+ cals) mid afternoon.









More Amino's too, 2 tabs with each meal of the Animal Beef Amino's along side the 20g I mix with my water each day, 10g pre and 10g intra 

Have a good one ladies!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> No lifting this weekend, daughters bday and arm is healing haha.
> 
> ...


 Happy bday to your daughter. What have you done to your arm?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Happy bday to your daughter. What have you done to your arm?


 Tatt mate, I'll @ you on IG


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Chesticles and Triceps demolished last night. Was a good session.
> 
> ...


 Look good


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Look good


 Cheers


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Legs got smashed Monday, little tender still  Couldn't go yesterday as arm was in bits haha, literally scabby as fook! Still swollen too.

Anyway. Should be ok for tonight. Food has been spot on, meals all good.

Breakfast today;

100g Oats

1/2 scoop Serious Mass

300ml Milk

2 Toast, 30g Nutella 

1200 cals.

Greek Yog when I get to work and that'll be 1500 cals.

4k by the end of the day.

Sat at 14st 6 as we speak, hoping to hit 15st in 7-10 days while I'm cruising.

We shall see!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Chesticles and Triceps demolished last night. Was a good session.
> 
> ...


 Looking nice and thick buddy! Keep it up!

sunbed pics seem to be the new in thing recently lol! Pack of posers we are haha!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Tatt mate, I'll @ you on IG


 Tag me you git ive not seen it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Tag me you git ive not seen it


 I did a few days ago lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ohh_danielson said:


> Looking nice and thick buddy! Keep it up!
> 
> sunbed pics seem to be the new in thing recently lol! Pack of posers we are haha!


 Cheers mate, haha best lighting in some sunbed shops


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Chest and Tri's done.

Incline HS Press - 110kg for 8

High Pulley Cable Flys - 4 sets 10

Low Pulley Cable Flys - 3 sets 10

Slight Incline Smith Press - 50kg, 3 sets of failure

Squeeze Plate Raises - 3 sets 15

Straight Bar Pushdowns SS Rope Push Downs - 4 sets 10

Done.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> I did a few days ago lol


 Ahhhh that was you haha was really good


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Ahhhh that was you haha was really good


 What ya like! Scabs have nearly all gone now haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Back and Biceps last night, ruined them.

Maybe wasn't a great idea with tattoo not healed as it was a little tender when pumped lol

HS Pull Downs - 4 sets of 12,10,8,8 up to 120kg

Seated HS Row - 4 set of 12,10,8,8 up to 60kg a side

Lat Pull Downs - 4 sets of 10

Seated Low Pulley Rows - 4 sets 10

Straight Bar Cable Curls SS Rope Curls - 4 sets 12

Then we finished of with an oly bar, 10 reps pass to partner, and kept doing that till failure..... made it to 70 reps.

Pump was crazy, still had forearm pump 2 hours later lol

Dinner was turkey mince shepherds pie, then a bowl of cereal before bed 

Have a good one ladies, Shoulders tonight!!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

You still alive?! Not seen you about the forum for ages!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mrwright said:


> You still alive?! Not seen you about the forum for ages!


 Lol, still posting mate. Just don't like this on my phone, was 99.9% tapatalk before.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Week away with work now for a trade show. Gym at the Hotel.... well they call it a gym. We shall see!

Anyway, hit arms and abs Saturday for last session of the week. Solid week training, arm hindered it a little but still pushed some good numbers.

Have a good one.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies,

lack of updates!! Nothing to really report.

Worked away for the week. Got to the gym 3 times whilst there, came back to work work work and I've been 4 times this week. Low carbing at the moment, too many is making me feel crappy and scales aren't budging so seems pointless cramming in hundreds and hundreds grams of carbs!

Carbs have been post workout, mainly potatoes with meat and veggies.

From doing the trade show at work I've had a few calls from competitors trying to tap me up, so I'm off to meet one of them Monday as the verbal offer seems to good to be true lol - we shall see!

Have a good one ladies


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Over 2 weeks since last post... slacking!

Anyway, work has been busy and i'm negotiating a deal to go elsewhere - its at the stage where they're coming all to way to me now on Thursday to wrap it up! Then I can hand my notice in and it'll be a month garden leave; paid and sat at home (if all goes to plan) haha

Took 2 weeks off the gym, 1 week as i needed a break and 2nd week as i've had another 6 hours on the sleeve, probably another 12-15 hours yet she thinks.

Went back Saturday, did a light full body, then back yesterday to hit a "heavy" chest session.

God i missed it!!

Anyway, onwards and upwards.

Have a good one.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Wondered what had happened to you. Thought you had just f**ked off like a lot of the others have.

Good to see things are going well though mate

Talkingabout people leaving what ever happened to sharpy?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Over 2 weeks since last post... slacking!
> 
> ...


 Roooooob ya poofter


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Wondered what had happened to you. Thought you had just f**ked off like a lot of the others have.
> 
> Good to see things are going well though mate
> 
> Talkingabout people leaving what ever happened to sharpy?


 Haha, if tapatalk was still live I'd be on more mate, but I've been busy too lol

he was fine last time I spoke to him a few weeks ago, probably 20st 8% BF now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Roooooob ya poofter


 Hey sexy :wub: lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Hey sexy :wub: lol


 Heeeeey


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

pick of the sleeve or I'm calling BS


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> pick of the sleeve or I'm calling BS


 Currently a half sleeve haha.

I'll PM you as it gives me away too much haha


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Currently a half sleeve haha.
> 
> I'll PM you as it gives me away too much haha


 :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Back and Biceps done last night, smashed it with 30 seconds rest between sets and no training partner so was and in-and-out session!

HS Seated Rows - 4 set of 10,10,10,8

Close Grip Pull Downs - 4 sets of 15,12,10,10

Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs - 4 sets of 10

Seated Low Pulley Rows - 3 sets 10

Overhead Pullovers - 3 sets 10

Standing Alternate Curls - 3 sets 10

Seated EZ Curls - 3 sets 10

Preacher Curls - 3 sets 10

Done :thumb


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Alreeeet! Good news on the job front, glad all is well!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Alreeeet! Good news on the job front, glad all is well!


 Thanks Keeks 

ive missed loads on here! Best catch up at some point!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

How do mate, hope all is well!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> How do mate, hope all is well!


 All good thanks mate, been a solid week of eating and training for me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon all,

Well work has changed this week.... Had the offers to go elsewhere so I thought it's time to tell my gaffa. Anyway, a day later they've beat the offer and given me a new role  That'll do me!!

Trained boulders lasts night, nailed them. Heavy, lots of drop sets thrown in and failure sets. Was soaked when done!!

Not sure if I'm going to cycle again, no massive urge to jump on. Tapered off from cruising, feel fine.

Decisions, decisions.... Lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Well work has changed this week.... Had the offers to go elsewhere so I thought it's time to tell my gaffa. Anyway, a day later they've beat the offer and given me a new role  That'll do me!!
> 
> ...


 Sounds very like me at moment. I got a good job offer few weeks ago, told boss here and by end of day got a big payrise.

Off gear too and no rush to go on, probably will round September.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

No urge as of yet. Wait til you start losing size and strength or you got a holiday coming up


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Sounds very like me at moment. I got a good job offer few weeks ago, told boss here and by end of day got a big payrise.
> 
> Off gear too and no rush to go on, probably will round September.


 Good work mate, same here nice wage increase plus choice of car in the coming weeks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> No urge as of yet. Wait til you start losing size and strength or you got a holiday coming up


 Haha it's all good, never been strong anyway  Holiday isn't till new year so ages left lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Haha it's all good, never been strong anyway [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_tongue.png&key=76c6ca9661bec5744753acd3b9ad68f6047a493e1f91b4434bf68e35bac8dd16[/IMG] Holiday isn't till new year so ages left lol


 Im thinking of coming off for a few montgs after this cycle. But thats a few months away yet so f**k knows lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Im thinking of coming off for a few montgs after this cycle. But thats a few months away yet so f**k knows lol


 What are you on at the moment mate?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> What are you on at the moment mate?


 3ml wc ttm, 4.5 weeks in. I started out as a cut then last week i got ill really ill and lost 8lbs in 4-5 days, just s**t everything out i had in me.

It made me feel so small and skinny ive decided to lean bulk now. Prob between 12-14bf. No hols with mates this year so no need to get any leaner.

Dunno how long im gonna run it for and whether ill change things round but for now itll stay the same. Id like to add an oral but want to avoid this summer if i can so may get some mast or tren to bump up the dose, f**k knows lol. Oh im taking 37.5mcg t3s too. Never used on a bulk but got a load for my cut so thought id try it out


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> 3ml wc ttm, 4.5 weeks in. I started out as a cut then last week i got ill really ill and lost 8lbs in 4-5 days, just s**t everything out i had in me.
> 
> It made me feel so small and skinny ive decided to lean bulk now. Prob between 12-14bf. No hols with mates this year so no need to get any leaner.
> 
> Dunno how long im gonna run it for and whether ill change things round but for now itll stay the same. Id like to add an oral but want to avoid this summer if i can so may get some mast or tren to bump up the dose, f**k knows lol. Oh im taking 37.5mcg t3s too. Never used on a bulk but got a load for my cut so thought id try it out


 Sounds good to me! Plenty of juice there to either cut or bulk and assist more than enough! T3's works both ways too, i'm sure you'll look decent year round mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning,

Rested up weekend as usual, finding every other weekend hitting "weak spots" makes me feel better, so i'll go this weekend.

Will hit either chest or shoulders tonight, depends on what kit is free! 

Food, circa 3,500 cals a day.

Have a good one!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Sounds good to me! Plenty of juice there to either cut or bulk and assist more than enough! T3's works both ways too, i'm sure you'll look decent year round mate [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=d3f2b9e1e0900e8a64a2a9d47a22b87b75c273a74c7e02500fcdd32e58ad934f[/IMG]


 Wildcat is defo my go to lab now. Only pain iss they only do 20ml vials. I just ordered some tren e mast e taylormade so i can bump the dose when needed ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Wildcat is defo my go to lab now. Only pain iss they only do 20ml vials. I just ordered some tren e mast e taylormade so i can bump the dose when needed ;-)


 Bump the Tren up you mean


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Bump the Tren up you mean [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 Haha howd you guess. Well im only on 300mg tren so thought another ml maybe 1.5 then finish the cycle with 3-4weeks high mast. I change my mind daily though so f**k knows. Will prob end up finishing on an oral lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

300mg tren... pussy doses lol

600mg tren, 600mg mast, 600mg test, 100mg winny  Haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 300mg tren... pussy doses lol
> 
> 600mg tren, 600mg mast, 600mg test, 100mg winny [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=d3f2b9e1e0900e8a64a2a9d47a22b87b75c273a74c7e02500fcdd32e58ad934f[/IMG] Haha


 That would be a nice cycle lol.

Its my 3rd run at tren but first at tren e. Early days yet and dont wanna jinx it but so far so good no sides just gains lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> That would be a nice cycle lol.
> 
> Its my 3rd run at tren but first at tren e. Early days yet and dont wanna jinx it but so far so good no sides just gains lol.


 I remember my first tren e cycle.... 6 weeks in I left my wife - just saying 

It was however one of the best 8 week cycles I tried, was 600mg test, 600mg mast, 200mg Tren e and a little pre workout slin haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Back and Bi's done last night, did shoulders Monday. Great session, was fooked at the end.

Can see all the tren boys at my gym now, its rife! Has to be 2 in 3 blokes there juicing lol Lots of boulders bulging and veins popping now as the sun comes out, i'm not jealous... not at all  

Food is going down well, averaging 4100-4200 cals with ease. Can't grumble at appetite 

Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning,

Solid weekend of food and training, at the gym Saturday and Sunday, body is in bits today 

Will hit shoulders tonight.

Going back to DY Blood & Guts soon used to love those sessions and was really easy to follow.

Sat at 14st 3lbs as we speak, condition is "ok" i suppose.... but it does make me want some assistance haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon!

Chest and Biceps last night, DY style, minimal rest, warm up sets and working sets to my max (Max training solo anyway haha)

All good.

Off next week, going away with the Mrs a few days so that'll be nice, but I can get some morning sessions in too! Will be nice and quiet.

New work contract today, so that's all good. Seems like it's taken ages but had to get through some red tape on it 

Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all, haven't posted in ages.

Had a nice week off work and went to Italy for a few days - p1ssed it down lol. Never mind, came home and it was nice.

Training all good, food spot on, nothing to report really. Did a full body yesterday as i'm having a full day on my sleeve again Tuesday. So it'll be cardio and legs wednesday onwards for a few days.

Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Still alive 

Ive been out of action for 10 days. Sleeve isn't recovering well haha, hinge on arm isn't healing and it's quite painful to say the least - so no lifting 

I'm hoping it's all ok for next week and get back on it! Ordered some assistance earlier so will be back with a bang


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hope your arm heals soon!

Anyway, need some advice please kitchen appliance man. Do you have an active fryer? Sure someone on here mentioned it before and your the man in the know with kitchen appliances so thought it was you. Worth getting one over something like a George Foreman?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Hope your arm heals soon!
> 
> Anyway, need some advice please kitchen appliance man. Do you have an active fryer? Sure someone on here mentioned it before and your the man in the know with kitchen appliances so thought it was you. Worth getting one over something like a George Foreman?


 Thanks Keeks!

Get one! Haha. I have a Breville one. About £100, but I use it every single day 

Dead easy, chicken thighs are amazing cooked in them. All chicken is good tbh.

Chop some spuds up, use some coconut oil spray on them and bang it on for 40-50 mins. Nice crispy potatoes 

Defo worth it!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Still alive [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]
> 
> Ive been out of action for 10 days. Sleeve isn't recovering well haha, hinge on arm isn't healing and it's quite painful to say the least - so no lifting [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_sad.png&key=5f2404ff95045e5a1dfc47075a356f283bf702259d3b886bee3c5c64156725f1[/IMG]
> 
> I'm hoping it's all ok for next week and get back on it! Ordered some assistance earlier so will be back with a bang [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=d3f2b9e1e0900e8a64a2a9d47a22b87b75c273a74c7e02500fcdd32e58ad934f[/IMG]


 How you doing mage?

What assistance we talking? Thought you was off the gear for foreseeable future?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> How you doing mage?
> 
> What assistance we talking? Thought you was off the gear for foreseeable future?


 Good thanks mate, you?

Test,Tren,Mast Enanthate  Maybe an oral too.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Good thanks mate, you?
> 
> Test,Tren,Mast Enanthate [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=d3f2b9e1e0900e8a64a2a9d47a22b87b75c273a74c7e02500fcdd32e58ad934f[/IMG] Maybe an oral too.


 Wc? I'm on the Ttmast400 great gear. Don't think I'll bother with ace again unless I need a quick fix e all the way. 10 weeks done, another 8 to go :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Wc? I'm on the Ttmast400 great gear. Don't think I'll bother with ace again unless I need a quick fix e all the way. 10 weeks done, another 8 to go :tongue:


 Elixir or something haha was told to give it a try so i shall.

10 weeks results so far? All good....?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Elixir or something haha was told to give it a try so i shall.
> 
> 10 weeks results so far? All good....?


 Heard of elixir but don't know anyone that's run it. Thought you might of been on sigma?

Yeah not bad mate although cycle has changed about a bit. Was originally only doing 12 weeks. Started as a cut then 2 weeks in holiday got cancelled so thought f**k it and started bulking as no one would see me without a top on. 2 weeks later we booked a another holiday so cycle got extended more gear got ordered and now I'm cutting again. Just added 25mg oxy and 50mg winni as cals/carbs are very low for me so wanted a little boost, only gonna run for 4 weeks then ups cals/carbs and lean bulk for then final 4. Getting hardly any sides and on 500mg tren (topedp up with tm tren e)

Was gonna come off after this cycle but booked another holiday in Feb so probably stay on till at least then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Heard of elixir but don't know anyone that's run it. Thought you might of been on sigma?
> 
> Yeah not bad mate although cycle has changed about a bit. Was originally only doing 12 weeks. Started as a cut then 2 weeks in holiday got cancelled so thought f**k it and started bulking as no one would see me without a top on. 2 weeks later we booked a another holiday so cycle got extended more gear got ordered and now I'm cutting again. Just added 25mg oxy and 50mg winni as cals/carbs are very low for me so wanted a little boost, only gonna run for 4 weeks then ups cals/carbs and lean bulk for then final 4. Getting hardly any sides and on 500mg tren (topedp up with tm tren e)
> 
> Was gonna come off after this cycle but booked another holiday in Feb so probably stay on till at least then


 Yeah i can't really find much on it, but i'll give it a whirl. Tbh mate i have no idea what new labs are around and which have gone - not really been on here or talking about gym stuff to people lol

Haha, you and your cutting for holiday. You love it! How's the winny on low carbs? Makes me quite lethargic, best winny i had was SB labs, 30mg ED was awesome, well doses lab!

500mg Tren should be awesome, i'd feel god like haha.

I'll be going with 2ml a week of this TTM (500mg Test, 200mg Tren, 200mg Mast) plus 1ml of the Apollo Mast 325 I have unopened. So that takes Mast up to 525mg a week, 75mg of that being Mast P in the blend. 30mg Blue Hearts as a pre workout too.

Hopefully come week 4 the blend has kicked in, if it hasn't its sh1te gear lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

This is current state of play, was 2 weeks ago. 14st 2lbs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> This is current state of play, was 2 weeks ago. 14st 2lbs.
> 
> View attachment 129235


 Looking good my man


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah i can't really find much on it, but i'll give it a whirl. Tbh mate i have no idea what new labs are around and which have gone - not really been on here or talking about gym stuff to people lol
> 
> Haha, you and your cutting for holiday. You love it! How's the winny on low carbs? Makes me quite lethargic, best winny i had was SB labs, 30mg ED was awesome, well doses lab!
> 
> ...


 Haha, Gotta look good on the beach. I only startee the winni and oxy Monday but was strong as an ox this morning. Strength and gains had stalled on what I was running being 10 weeks in so I knew I had to up doses or add something else. I'm. Thinking I might drop the oxys and save them for winter and up winni to 75 or 100mg and run for 4-5 weeks still undecided I can get my mind daily on everything lol) . I have 4-5 weeks left on Tren then last 3 weeks I'll go high test and 7-800mg mast to see what it's like to finish. Apart from sweating a bit not getting any sides from 500mg tren e, felt like death on a. Gonna keep carbs down 2 more weeks then up them for final 5.

Cycle sounds good mate. I'm still yet to try dbol. Think 200mg Tren is a bit of a pushy dose lol. What ls your starting position? You lean?

Just seem above your pic. So a good starting position and if you've been off the gear for a while it'll have a better impact than when b& cing


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Looking good my man


 Cheers mate, just want my arm to heal so i can get lifting sh1t again!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha, Gotta look good on the beach. I only startee the winni and oxy Monday but was strong as an ox this morning. Strength and gains had stalled on what I was running being 10 weeks in so I knew I had to up doses or add something else. I'm. Thinking I might drop the oxys and save them for winter and up winni to 75 or 100mg and run for 4-5 weeks still undecided I can get my mind daily on everything lol) . I have 4-5 weeks left on Tren then last 3 weeks I'll go high test and 7-800mg mast to see what it's like to finish. Apart from sweating a bit not getting any sides from 500mg tren e, felt like death on a. Gonna keep carbs down 2 more weeks then up them for final 5.
> 
> Cycle sounds good mate. I'm still yet to try dbol. Think 200mg Tren is a bit of a pushy dose lol. What ls your starting position? You lean?
> 
> Just seem above your pic. So a good starting position and if you've been off the gear for a while it'll have a better impact than when b& cing


 I suppose so, soon goes if you eat in holiday mode haha!

I'd do that too, leave the oxy's out and bang the winny up. High test and mast is great, loved it when i did that once. 1200mg test, 800mg mast.... felt awesome.

Haven't tried dbol... you're dead to me 

hmmm, leanish i guess. Abs i can see all day, just don't feel that full though. Yeah can't wait for it all the "kick in" and i'm looking pumped all day haha


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Thanks Keeks!
> 
> Get one! Haha. I have a Breville one. About £100, but I use it every single day
> 
> ...


 Ahh cool, cheers. Nearly got one a while ago but wasn't sure if it'd be ok to use through prep then couldn't decide between another George or this, but sick of dry turkey and chicken now, ha ha!

I'll be asking for food ideas when I get one! Ta v much!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon all, arm is about 90% good to go - been driving me mad!! Haha. So back in business tomorrow 

4 Day Spilt - then a day to do what I feel is lagging .

Chest & Biceps

Back & Triceps

Shoulders

Legs

Food.... Enough  Circa 3k cals.

TTM starts tomorrow too, lovely.

Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning,

ended up doing chest and back yesterday.

Place was rammed so it was a case of mix it up! Never mind.

Felt good though, strong enough to press 110kg on incline for 6.

Will jump on legs today.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lack of updates as usual!!

Anyway all is well, been to London for a long weekend, spent too much haha.

Nailing diet and training at the moment, happy with results with a bit of consistency 

Not that impressed with the Elixir TTM, only 2 and a bit weeks in but not really "feeling it" see how I feel next week.

All in all its good.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Again... Lack of updates!

Anyway all is well. Stacked out at work, lots of traveling with new role but to be expected. Training is all good though, getting each day tbh. Smashed chest and triceps yesterday, that pumped I had no separation on arms - or am I fat 

@Abc987 Elixir lab was garbage mate, full vial, zero sides, no gains in terms of strength and LBM (going off mirror). So take a wide berth on that lab. Think I'm going to go with WC and dip my toe into deca... @Chelsea WC good to go still? I see you are still on NP, I thought they'd stopped?

@Keeks AVI looks awesome 

Off work next week, away with the kids and Mrs from Wednesday to Saturday. Just seaside break, no doubt spend a fortune on crap for them lol. I'll smash gym each day until then from now and straight back on it when I'm back, enjoying training at the moment.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Cheers! New glutes, new trophies so thought it was time for a change!

Have a good holiday!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Again... Lack of updates!
> 
> Anyway all is well. Stacked out at work, lots of traveling with new role but to be expected. Training is all good though, getting each day tbh. Smashed chest and triceps yesterday, that pumped I had no separation on arms - or am I fat
> 
> ...


 Alright mate, hows life?

Yea NP are still going and WC still gtg,cant complain about either, always given me consistent results.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Again... Lack of updates!
> 
> Anyway all is well. Stacked out at work, lots of traveling with new role but to be expected. Training is all good though, getting each day tbh. Smashed chest and triceps yesterday, that pumped I had no separation on arms - or am I fat [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_tongue.png&key=76c6ca9661bec5744753acd3b9ad68f6047a493e1f91b4434bf68e35bac8dd16[/IMG]
> 
> ...


 I'm just coming to.end of cycle using wc as my base with some added sphinx and tm. Wc is a good consistent lab. If you're going deca thought about the nandrotest? Pip is pretty bad so need eo but it was rocket fuel when I used it and dirt cheap too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Alright mate, hows life?
> 
> Yea NP are still going and WC still gtg,cant complain about either, always given me consistent results.


 All good thanks mate.

Well that's good to know, I'm sure someone said they'd gone but you know best


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm just coming to.end of cycle using wc as my base with some added sphinx and tm. Wc is a good consistent lab. If you're going deca thought about the nandrotest? Pip is pretty bad so need eo but it was rocket fuel when I used it and dirt cheap too


 Yeah I've always like WC, was a spell of it giving me PIP but last couple have been good. May look into the nandrotest, I have some NPP and Deca unopened from Apollo, may use the NPP as a kicker.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> All good thanks mate.
> 
> Well that's good to know, I'm sure someone said they'd gone but you know best


 Well unless someone has been labeling up olive oil with NP on it then i think they are still going strong.

Hows things anyway mate? Whats the plans training wise etc?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Well unless someone has been labeling up olive oil with NP on it then i think they are still going strong.
> 
> Hows things anyway mate? Whats the plans training wise etc?


 PMSL. Good to know, I'll speak with a source to get some! 

Working loads tbh mate, training has been ok this year, no massive drive to add size until now and haven't done any cutting. I've just been consistent with food, scales have remained the same. I'm happy. Still got a [email protected] chest though 

How are you keeping? Seem to be still looking awesome, I hate you haha.

Yesterday's post back & bi's .....


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> PMSL. Good to know, I'll speak with a source to get some!
> 
> Working loads tbh mate, training has been ok this year, no massive drive to add size until now and haven't done any cutting. I've just been consistent with food, scales have remained the same. I'm happy. Still got a [email protected] chest though
> 
> ...


 Looking well mate, forearm looks thick too......you been playing with Jamal again?

I dont remember your chest being s**t? Or am i mistaken? Looks ok in the pics. So you're looking to really pack it on now then yea?

Im doing well mate, just started a new blast, weighed is shooting up and im feeling good about it.

Love you too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Looking well mate, forearm looks thick too......you been playing with Jamal again?
> 
> I dont remember your chest being s**t? Or am i mistaken? Looks ok in the pics. So you're looking to really pack it on now then yea?
> 
> ...


 LOL. Thanks 

Yeah it's always been sh1t, weakest part by a mile! Genetics I guess.

I am mate, that's why I'm going to give deca a go. Never tried it so worth a punt.

I best check in on this blast, your weight always shoots up!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Still alive, still lifting, still eating, still look the same haha

Not much time for this at all nowadays, plus its really poor on a mobile


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Been a while mate, hope you are well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Been a while mate, hope you are well


 All good thanks mate

Holiday looks nice btw!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon all!

New log for a 6 week blast going up, pre holiday cheeky cycle 

i'll update this with the link if anyone gives a sh1t lol


----------

